# Your weight vs. Your bike's weight



## nacho

Couldn't find this posted, so apologies if it's redundant.

This forum focuses on bike weight and every once in awhile someone talks about the losing a pound from the engine. I'm curious about the ratios of rider to bike weights on this forum.

Me- 180 lbs; 6' 1"
Bike- about 17.5
(yeah, we're pigs by some standards)

I don't think we need to qualify rider weight, but with the whole "do pedals count?" thing...


----------



## Bertrand

Me: 158 #, 5'10"
Bike: 17.0


----------



## pigpen

I weigh about 190 and my bike weighs about 19.
Cool I just noticed my bike is 10 percent of my weight.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

Delete


----------



## biobanker

Dont you guys know that the lighter your bike is the cooler you are, no matter how fast you can pedal it or how heavy you may be?

ITS TRUE

It doesnt even matter if your "bike" is still functional. If you put it on a scale and it weighs 11 lbs because it has no cables left, or tubes in the tires and maybe it doesnt even have any bolts on it anymore because the bars and seat post are sticking to the frame with tiny, also very light, dabs of glue, but it LOOKS fast and the scale says that it is light, that is ALL THAT MATTERS.

Sheesh. I thought you guys were cyclists?


----------



## wchane

^^ LMFAO!!! ^^

i'm 160ish right now | 5' 6"

bike is ~15lbs on it's lightest configuration

fwiw - my cycling weight is usually 145lbs (i need to lose a bike and more).


----------



## natethomas2000

6' 180lbs

aluminum bike is 19 lbs

future built bike with Force (winter project) should be around 16 pounds


----------



## Juanmoretime

Okay, I can play this one.

Me: 6' 157 lbs
Bike: 12.67 lbs.


----------



## AlexRandall

Hard to post next after that:mad2: 

Me: 69kg
Bike: 6.8kg race ready (not really weight weenie on road)


----------



## suprcivic

Me:

5'6" tall. 
Weight hovers between 135 and 140lbs, depends on how recently i've visited the bathroom 

Bike: 50cm carbon
Weight 17.8lbs including pedals and bottle cages.

I'm working on dropping that below the 17 mark. i can do it with wheels, fork and seat (i think i could use any 2 of the three)


----------



## Mdeth1313

5'7" tall
153-157lbs

bike 12.5 lbs (11.6 w/ other wheelset).


----------



## Rider5200

My bike wins every time. 189 vs 18.5


----------



## newmexrb1

215 vs 22.5. When I get to 200, bike will be upgraded to 20#. If i get to 170, new bike!


----------



## asad137

Me: 5'8", 170lbs
Bike: 17lbs bare (no pedals, cages, other accessories).

Asad


----------



## DIRT BOY

Me: 5' 7" -172lbs

Bike: 13.68lbs

ZERO issues


----------



## BunnV

My Own Private Idaho said:


> When I have a BMI of around 9, then we can talk about a lighter bike.


I believe you're referring to body fat, not body mass. If you had a BMI of 9 you'd be dead.  
Here's a link to a BMI calculator. http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BMI.html


----------



## BunnV

Me: 158lbs /71.6 kg 5'11"
Bike 15.43 / 6.99kg 57cm
BMI = 22.1

Bike weight includes pedals and two cages.


----------



## CleavesF

Bike is about 16 lbs. 
I'm 135. 
BMI = 19 <-- anorexic.


----------



## Touch0Gray

My lightest bike is about 19 pounds, I am down to 124.2 this week (5'5")(14% body fat).....and frankly, I don't care what either of us weighs!


----------



## JoelS

5'7", 145lbs. Road bikes are 20lbs (Colnago MasterXLite) and 17.3lbs (PedalForce RS).


----------



## moschika

5'10" 195 - though i only look about 175 
bike - 18 or 19 lbs - been a long time since i weight it.


----------



## lalahsghost

135 lbs 5'6"
16.5 lbs


----------



## powerste

6'6" | around 215
That's almost 2m | 100Kg for the metrically inclined

64cm steel bike is a respectable but hardly earth-shattering 18 lbs. with cages & pedals (no bottles, pump, or saddlebag)

Let's just say I don't have the build to be a weight weenie, and I probably never will


----------



## Ventruck

Me: 5'10.5'', 140lbs
Bike: 29.5lbs

Damn hybrid for the moment. But regardless, I'm not much of a climber thanks to asthma. :mad2: I would take even a 20lb bike with clipless pedals. It'd change my world.


----------



## PlatyPius

I think I have everyone beat for the rider weight - bike weight ratio....

Me: 5' 11" / 290 lbs
Bike A: 16.4 pounds
Bike B: 25.9 pounds
BMI: Depressing


----------



## 007david

Me: 169cm / 53 kg (5'6" / 116 lbs)
Bike 1 (Cervelo P3C): 7.5 kg (16.5 lbs) training wheels; 7 kg (15.4 lbs) race wheels
Bike 2 (Look 585): 6.0 kg (13.2 lbs) with the only wheelset it's got
Bike 3 (Bianchi San Jose): 9 kg (20 lbs)

All bikes were weighed with pedals, cages, and computers; just a bit too lazy to remove it before weighing.


----------



## MCF

Me: 6'4" / 200lb
Bike: 61cm Cervelo RS ~15.75lbs to 16lbs (SRAM RED / Reynolds Assault Wheels)


----------



## bwhite_4

Me: 5'10" / 175lbs
Bike: 18lbs with Brooks saddle


----------



## ejh

me=165, 5'8"
Ti serotta=15.2
specialized tarmac sl2=14.2


----------



## coman06

Me : 5' 9 / 135 ( 6% body fat)
Bike: 19 lbs


----------



## balatoe

Me: 5'-9"/ 165 lbs.
Bike 1: Trek Madone - 17 lbs.
Bike 2: Look 585 - 15 lbs.
Bike 3: Cervelo S2? I haven't decided yet....


----------



## m_s

Just under 6'
145-150 pounds, depending


K2 Enemy Cyclocross: I think it was 20 and change with road tires, so a pound more with cross tires I guess?
Redline d660 29er hardtail: Haven't weighed it with the XT wheelsetm but I imagine it's 25 and change, or maybe even under 25 as it was just over 26 with heavy wheels.

Relative to what they are, the mountain bike is way lighter. It has nicer parts too, but nothiing on either bike was really chosen for weight (well I guess the XT wheel's weight was a bonus).


----------



## masterken911

5 ' 8" and 170 lbs

bike weights A): just a tad above 15 lbs ( all carbon )
B) 22 lbs. ( walmart bike )


----------



## lambdamaster

~5'9, ~120lbs

specialized rockhopper 21.44lbs (with recon solo-air and 634g heavy-as-bricks crank arms)
specialized roubaix ?? lbs


----------



## WWU

Moi: 5'11", 205 lbs.
The Bike: 8.4 kg or so, but I'm working on getting it sub 7kg by the spring with a slow upgrade list.

EDIT: Not sure on exact weight, but I'm planing on stopping by my LBS next week/this weekend to throw it on a scale.


----------



## singlespeedbuss

73 inches 206 lbs
bike 58c is 15.7 lbs. ready to roll


----------



## Kawboy8

I am at 6ft, 219lbs and my bike is 19-ish. 

I am looking at these numbers...and cannot beleive how tiny some of you guys are. 124lbs? wow

My wife is in good shape, is 5 foot 6 inches and wieghs 134. I think some of you should eat a little more food.


----------



## ridenfish39

Me 6'2" and 170 lbs, System 6 15.6lbs, Trek 5.2 17.8lbs, Niner One Nine 20.4lbs, Salsa Dos Niner 24.2lbs, Cannondale TJ CX bike 19 lbs


----------



## steved4

im 6'2" and weigh 150. my bike weighs 17lbs


----------



## frdfandc

6'2" 185lbs

2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro 58cm

With pedals, computer, pump & cages - 18 lbs
With out the above - 16 lbs 14 oz.


----------



## Reparto

73 inches/ 165 lbs.
Waterford R-33 Sram 17.5 lbs.
B.M.I. 21


----------



## charliethetuna

my bike is about 18.7 pounds and i'm 5'10", just under 18 stone.


----------



## CHL

Height 5' 5 Feet
Weight: 125-130lbs

1. Cannondale Super Six 15.5lbs
2. Cannondale R800 CAAD4 18.0lbs

CHL


----------



## FasTwitch

Me: Wrong side of 200lbs by 50lbs
My ultra lite weight bike: 15.5lb Scandium that I cannot ride until I lose the 50lbs  ugh! 
My Current ride Custom Ti with Shimano DA 10spd


----------



## mustang1

6'1", 200lbs
bike app 20lbs (I'm guessing, it's bottom of range Allez with Aksium, thomson Elite, couple of bags and tools, might be closer to 25lbs - shrugs)


----------



## darklyte27

172 lbs 5,7 so i could lose about 10-15 lbs.

old bike about 17lbs motobecane immortal force

new bike will be about the same, Kestrel RT800


----------



## cpark

6' tall 180 to 185 lbs
Bikes - between 15.5 to 19 lbs


----------



## Miiles

6'2" - 169 lbs
21 lbs bike


----------



## Zachariah

Me: 5'7" - 160lbs
Body Fat: 9%
Bike: 17.6lbs
Bike Fat: Wheels, cranks, pedals


----------



## tihsepa

5'8" 170
Bike 23.5. There.


----------



## GH-Mike

Me - 5'11" 140 -145 lbs depending on time of year
Bike - 15.5 lb all up (cages. cumputer pedals) with nothing too special alum wheels.


----------



## jmsue_94560

Most of you are stealth like...
ME: 210 dropped from 245
BIKE: about 20 lbs


----------



## Svooterz

GH-Mike said:


> Me - 5'11" 140 -145 lbs depending on time of year
> Bike - 15.5 lb all up (cages. cumputer pedals) with nothing too special alum wheels.


...Sounds a lot like me!
I'm a hair lighter though. 5'11", 138 lbs.
Bike is 16.5/17.5, depending on wheels...


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Me 153lbs/ 5'10"
Old Madone: 16.3 lbs
New Madone (still on order): hoping for 15lbs +/-


----------



## daivs_T

5' 5''
122 lbs
17.5 bike


----------



## zandr

I'm 195-200lbs, 6'3". Bike is 22-23lbs.


----------



## Tommy919

109 lbs @ 5'4
Think the bike is around 19 lbs with bottle cages/pump/saddle bag.

If I can quit smoking I'll fly up those hills.


----------



## 55x11

Tommy919 said:


> 109 lbs @ 5'4
> Think the bike is around 19 lbs with bottle cages/pump/saddle bag.
> 
> If I can quit smoking I'll fly up those hills.


My bike is about 19lbs with computer, pedals, cages, saddle bag, everyday training wheels, etc. - and about 16.5 in "stripped" version - which is irrelevant.
My weight is 160-163lbs, I am 6'1".

We all pay way too much attention to bike weight and not enough to our body weight and fitness - this is where the biggest gains are. To lose 1 lb of bike weight will cost you about $1000. To lose 5 or 10 lbs of body weight costs you nothing, except more riding.


----------



## cpark

55x11 said:


> My bike is about 19lbs with computer, pedals, cages, saddle bag, everyday training wheels, etc. - and about 16.5 in "stripped" version - which is irrelevant.
> My weight is 160-163lbs, I am 6'1".
> 
> We all pay way too much attention to bike weight and not enough to our body weight and fitness - this is where the biggest gains are. To lose 1 lb of bike weight will cost you about $1000. To lose 5 or 10 lbs of body weight costs you nothing, except more riding.


Technically speaking, to lose 5 to 10 lbs of body weight might cost less since you may eat less....


----------



## Tommy919

55x11 said:


> My bike is about 19lbs with computer, pedals, cages, saddle bag, everyday training wheels, etc. - and about 16.5 in "stripped" version - which is irrelevant.
> My weight is 160-163lbs, I am 6'1".
> 
> We all pay way too much attention to bike weight and not enough to our body weight and fitness - this is where the biggest gains are. To lose 1 lb of bike weight will cost you about $1000. To lose 5 or 10 lbs of body weight costs you nothing, except more riding.



It's just my natural weight. I've never been more than 115 pounds. Been around the same range since high school and 8 years later I still look the same.

p.s. at my weight range I don't think I could lose weight even if I tried. Unless I starve myself but I'm not going to do that. So do I start throwing money to trim weight on my bike? I actually want to gain another 5 pounds of muscle in the right places so I'm able to have more power. I'm actually waiting on a ebay carbon frame to arrive so I can put it together. That SRAM Force group is sitting here taunting me...


----------



## 55x11

Tommy919 said:


> It's just my natural weight. I've never been more than 115 pounds. Been around the same range since high school and 8 years later I still look the same.
> 
> p.s. at my weight range I don't think I could lose weight even if I tried. Unless I starve myself but I'm not going to do that. So do I start throwing money to trim weight on my bike? I actually want to gain another 5 pounds of muscle in the right places so I'm able to have more power. I'm actually waiting on a ebay carbon frame to arrive so I can put it together. That SRAM Force group is sitting here taunting me...


Well, for most of us. At 115 lbs you gain from every lbs off the bike more than most of us, but another route is gain fitness/power.


----------



## rickyscuba

Me: 6'2" 240 (droping from 286)
Bike: Specialized Roubaix 2009 18.5 with look pedals, DT rims and everything.


----------



## jellis25

6'8" 225lbs
16.71


----------



## DonDenver

More numbers...that mean very little  

6’4” 196lbs ready to clip in.

21 lb Bike – including mini wedge saddle pack (with tube, multi tool, levers, 16g CO2, patch, 3 wipes, cell phone, ccard), mini pump, 2 carbon cages, 1 full large water bottle, 6700 Ultegra peds and a glob of tar I noticed under the bb


----------



## matthewtucker

5'11" - 154 pounds

Road Bike - 18 pounds, 17 with race wheels. 

Cross bike - 20 pounds. 

MTB...guessing 27 pounds.

That includes pedals, cages, computer. That is what I ride with...


----------



## zriggle

Me: 5'6" 150 (meh)
Bike: 18 lbs roadie


----------



## andrewbell

Me: 5'10 184lbs
Training Bike: 18.7lbs
Race bike: 15.2

but agree now is the time to lose the weight around the middle.


----------



## Happy_Efjon

5 '6 190lbs
14.275 lbs 09 Super Six w Sram Red Components/Reynolds Wheels

And It can take all the weight I put on the BB30 SL Cranks.:thumbsup: 

Happy


----------



## Happy_Efjon

biobanker said:


> Dont you guys know that the lighter your bike is the cooler you are, no matter how fast you can pedal it or how heavy you may be?
> 
> ITS TRUE
> 
> It doesnt even matter if your "bike" is still functional. If you put it on a scale and it weighs 11 lbs because it has no cables left, or tubes in the tires and maybe it doesnt even have any bolts on it anymore because the bars and seat post are sticking to the frame with tiny, also very light, dabs of glue, but it LOOKS fast and the scale says that it is light, that is ALL THAT MATTERS.
> 
> Sheesh. I thought you guys were cyclists?



AHAHAAHHAAHAH Good Point 

I have seen your Bike Bio (Awesome) and I agree 1000 percent:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Me: 5' 8" 130lbs

Bike: 22lbs 
(includes: pedels, 2 bottle cages, mini-pump, small saddle bag with 2 tubes and multi tool)


----------



## greggo

I'm 5'5" 135 pounds... and my 35 year old Raleigh Reynolds 531DB tourer weighs 23 pounds including the kickstand....


----------



## pianopiano

*Mmmmm...donuts*

This is an totally unfair comparison! My bike doesn't get depressed, and end up laying around the house eating donuts and getting fat when the cold, cruel winter arrives.


----------



## sf_loft

me: 5'10 - 151.2lbs
First road bike - 2009 Gary Fisher Arc Pro - w/ new wheelset and some component upgrades: 17.3 lbs


----------



## bigjohnson54

Me 5'8" and way too fat I got up to 240 and I think I might exceed the weight limit on my 08 Trek Madone 5.5pro that weighs in at about 16lbs. I have really got to get serious and get down to about 175 by summer so I don't get left behind on those darn hills


----------



## Haridic

Im about 5 ft 10 and weigh 139, my bike weighs in at 18.8

I tend to think that all that counts is how efficient my body is, that means lowest fat percentage possible and a good, lean muscles 

Would be interesting to know how we all fare on TOTAL weight, that is bike + rider seeing as that makes a larger difference than someone with a bike 1lbs lighter than another


----------



## gogreen18

Height: 5'8''
Weight: 130lbs
Bike Size: 54cm Alu Carbon Trek
Bike weight: 18lbs

switching to (Still switching components)
51cm Cervelo S1 
guessing about 20lbs hopefully not


----------



## cyclingthroughlife

Interesting thread...

Me - 138 lbs, 5 ft 7 
Bike - 15 lbs with pedals, cage, etc. 

I like to drop another 5 lbs (my weight in college) but that might be too thin, and its not like I want to wear those Levi's 501 jeans anymore anyway.


----------



## Happy_Efjon

cyclingthroughlife said:


> Interesting thread...
> 
> Me - 138 lbs, 5 ft 7
> Bike - 15 lbs with pedals, cage, etc.
> 
> I like to drop another 5 lbs (my weight in college) but that might be too thin, and its not like I want to wear those Levi's 501 jeans anymore anyway.



You can have some of my weight I want to loose at least 30 lbs so I can really enjoy the Granfondo in Santa Rosa next year I weigh 189 right now . Right now my Cannondale Super Six is doing all the work. at 14.25 lbs

-


----------



## dadoflam

Me 102kgs
My 'everday' bike which I use most of the time is 5.7kgs - funnily enough the 'good' bike is heavier at 6.7kg


----------



## BikeFixer

Funny thread
Me=5'10" 155-162 dependant on beer intake/ mexican food intake
Road Bike=Cannondale CAAD 9 15.75 lb
Cross Bike=K-2 Enemy 17.5 lb
Mtn Bike=Ibis Alibi (old school) 22.5 lb
While I do agree that light weight is overrated and maybe people should work on their own weight.... Trying to lighten up your bike is a kinda fun little game and I do it all the time hence the sub 16 lb aluminum bike


----------



## Happy_Efjon

BikeFixer said:


> Funny thread
> Me=5'10" 155-162 dependant on beer intake/ mexican food intake
> Road Bike=Cannondale CAAD 9 15.75 lb
> Cross Bike=K-2 Enemy 17.5 lb
> Mtn Bike=Ibis Alibi (old school) 22.5 lb
> While I do agree that light weight is overrated and maybe people should work on their own weight.... Trying to lighten up your bike is a kinda fun little game and I do it all the time hence the sub 16 lb aluminum bike



Sup Bike

I think its just part of the game and I really enjoy it myself .lol As for me with my big A$$ I need all the help I can get at 190 lbs and so far I have been very discipline in not making 200 which I normally hit on the off season from all the food and no work out. Dam its Snowing in kansas.lols

Happy:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeFixer

Happy_Efjon said:


> Sup Bike
> 
> I think its just part of the game and I really enjoy it myself .lol As for me with my big A$$ I need all the help I can get at 190 lbs and so far I have been very discipline in not making 200 which I normally hit on the off season from all the food and no work out. Dam its Snowing in kansas.lols
> 
> Happy:thumbsup:



Hey

Yeah trying to keep it down at this time of year.... A bit tough...:mad2: 
Hope ya get some good weather to ride in or just get out there on the cross bike in the snow.
Happy new year
:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy_Efjon

BikeFixer said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah trying to keep it down at this time of year.... A bit tough...:mad2:
> Hope ya get some good weather to ride in or just get out there on the cross bike in the snow.
> Happy new year
> :thumbsup:



Sup Bike

Happy new year and its friggin 9 degrees in kansas today and its not going to be warm anytime soon. I hate getting on the darn Spin Cycle. I have no choice.

Happy!!!!!


----------



## dhfreak

I'm 5'9" and about 167. My bike is right around 16.5 lbs.

Mike


----------



## mjdwyer23

6'1" tall 155 lbs
Bike weighs 15.9lbs ready to rock.

All my sports involve me moving my own weight, it'd be nice to get stronger without gaining too much.


----------



## wikiwikiwahwah

195lbs, 11.8lb bike. Well, 11.8 is the goal! Bike is being built up, just ordered the frame!

My commuter bike is something like 22 lbs, ugh.


----------



## merlinago

my weight fluctuates throughout the year. peak of the summer i'm at about 165 or so, peak of the winter i'm usually around 175 or so. with that said

merlin: 16.5lb
colnago: when built will be about 18lb.


----------



## Bob Ross

me - 5'11.75" (...okay, call it 6' even) 169lbs (...okay, call it 170lbs even)
bike - 18lbs


----------



## Haridic

I think the best way for weight weenies to measure the true weight of their bike should be the ratio body mass/bike mass

That ratio should be called the weight weenie ratio  Embrace the WWR as a new golden standard in weight weenies haha


----------



## JM714

6'5" 221 lbs. want to get down to 210
My bike is 18.5 lbs., steel frame with chorus


----------



## dwmoric

Haridic said:


> I think the best way for weight weenies to measure the true weight of their bike should be the ratio body mass/bike mass
> 
> That ratio should be called the weight weenie ratio  Embrace the WWR as a new golden standard in weight weenies haha



My WWR 155/18= 8.61

i think this should include height...
weight over height...

155/72=2.1527
over bike weight
2.1527/18=0.119

how else can we abstract this number to the point of meaning absolutely nothing yet still use it to judge people....?


----------



## Miiles

6'2" - 162 lbs
21 lbs bike.


----------



## macedeno21

Height: 6'0"
Weight: 135 lbs
Bike Weight: 21 lbs with saddle bag and 2 water bottles, 2006 aluminum Giant TCR1 w/ campy/SRAM mix


----------



## Andy69

height 6' 0.5"
weight 224
BMI 30 (obese, ha ha, but officer my body fat percentage is south of 15)
bike, around 19. Just dropped a half pound with new wheels


----------



## merlinluvr

6'1", 180, 21 lbs.

Am I going to get booted off b/c of my bike weight? Uncut steerer tube, 10 year old Specialized stem, 8 year old Ultegra gruppo, the 1st generation Speedplays from '94 and still kicking. Ooooh ooooh I have an FSA carbon post though!


----------



## sixate

I'm 6'8" 240lbs, and my bike is 17lb 14oz (61cm frame). I'm amazed at how thin some guys are. I don't have 10lbs to lose, unless I started dropping muscle.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4417653485/" title="Bike Weight by sixate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4417653485_8e6f5a357e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Bike Weight" /></a>


----------



## nor_cal_rider

As of this morning - 150 lbs, 5'10" and my new bike weighed 15.27 lbs fully built at the shop.


----------



## spade2you

Not sure what my Bianchis currently weigh, but I'm currently using an '07 928 C2C Chorus 10 Compact that's stock other than the seat....kinda heavy. My '08 D2 Crono TT bike is actually lighter. I feel like a n00b for not having scales, but I'm building up a 928 T-Cube and hoping to be somewhere near 14lbs or so...less would be nice. 

I'm 5'6" and 119lbs, but hoping to gain a little muscle mass before racing season for the sake of ^$#%#@ crosswinds.


----------



## Tanin

6'3" 185lbs.

Evolve 29'er FS MTB : 26.8 lbs.

On One Inbred 29'er Rigid SS MTB : 24 lbs.

Time Carbon Road (w/ pedals & cage): 14.28 lbs.


----------



## mendo

5'9
140 lbs
bike = 17.8


----------



## MichaelW

5'8" 156lbs
Moots VaMoots 17.7lbs
Moots RigorMootis 23.3lbs


----------



## FTM

5'11"
151 lbs
road bike = 14.74 or 14.99 lbs (with added weight to make it legal)
cx bike = 16.35 lbs


----------



## rubbersoul

pigpen said:


> I weigh about 190 and my bike weighs about 19.
> Cool I just noticed my bike is 10 percent of my weight.


190 and my bike is a retro beauty, 21 lbs.
________
KID ZOLOFT


----------



## waterobert

Me: 5'7"and 146#
Bike:54and 18.7#


----------



## FeedTheJoe

6'4", 198lbs, 

Bike - 17.5 lbs


----------



## T. Slothrop

6', 167.5lbs

19lbs

Things that make it heavy include crappy wheels, a Brooks saddle that weighs about a pound by itself, and the biggest 25mm tires ever.


----------



## spade2you

The T-Cube with pedals and no water bottle cages (not in yet) and a stock skewer in back (left mine at home) was at about 15lbs even, although the scale wasn't terribly accurate. Will get some lighter skewers soon and the cages, which should probably even out. I'm still a hair over 120lbs.


----------



## Tzvia

Hmmm, my bike is well over 10% of my body weight.

Me=137lbs (on way to 123lbs-I'm a short woman.)
Bike= 16.5lbs with cages, pedals and pump. (09 Ruby Expert w/mix of Dura Ace/Ultegra and custom wheelset.)

Not too worried about bike weight as Ruby is not a lightweight. I bought it to help 172lb me get lighter, and you can see I've had results Yahoo!)

Gonna drop another lightweight bike off of me- I could just kiss my Ruby!


----------



## ManicMan

me
6'0"
151 lbs
bike
16.5 lbs

I haven't lost or gained even a single pound since I was 19. That was almost 6 years ago. Before I got into cycling 3 years ago I used to sit around playing video games and I ate a foot long Lindt milk chocolate candy bar almost ever week. I'm incapable of loosing or gaining weight it seems. I got some crazy kind of metabolism. I think that means I can justify spending $$$$ to drop weight on the bike. 

::nods approvingly::


----------



## hawkman71

I have shaved off 13.4 lbs off my bike in the last 7 months. I did so by watching what I eat and cycling more! I'll probably post about this some other time in more detail, but I'm so stoked that I'm making a difference.

I'm 6'4" and was 228, now 215, looking for 199 at the moment, and will consider what to do then. I'm looking to have the old abs back. So i'm checking out p90x, tire flipping, pullups, stuff I can do in addition to cycling to get strong and lean, w/o much weight equipment.

I don't know what my bike weighs, but it doesn't really matter, as I have so much to lose first!


----------



## MaddSkillz

Me: 6'1" & 165 lbs
Bike: 15.8 lbs


----------



## yaleman

me: 249.99lb (6'9" tall, c'mon!)
bike: 30ish lb


----------



## datalore

This thread is really silly. Power:weight ratio is way more important than absolute body weight. Having a low BMI and low body fat means very little if you can't sustain high power output.


----------



## voodooguy

Me: 249# 5'10 <---- frickin' yippeee ky-Ayyyy down from 265! 
RS: 17.5 with cages and pedals


----------



## KILMISTER

I am 6'1'', weight 170 lbs, my Colnago CLX weights 17,5 lbs uncluding cages and pedals


----------



## LtSpeed03

Me: 135lbs
Bike: 16.6 complete w/ cages, computer and pedals


----------



## rev bubba

*Me and bike size*

5'11"
190 lbs
60 Years of experience
Bike weight: 18.5 lbs. w/o pedal (2005 Giant OCR C1)


----------



## Spanky_88007

6'4" 225 = Me
63cm ~22 = Bike

Of course, that's with 36h wheels. HEHEHE, no breakie breakie for this clydesdale.


----------



## berndrea

Im 5'9", 163lbs 12%BF
Carbon Weekend Road Bike = 15.8
Scott Everday Bike = 20.5

Dont know what my power ratio is tho. And Im starting my pro kickboxing career at the end of the year. I have been in the amatuer circuit for 5ish years


----------



## thegock

*Halfway through training season*

6'1" 177.5#

C-50: 18.2# with seat bag, etc


----------



## BDB

5'10" 180
CX-1 15.1 with pedals / no cages


----------



## been200mph

I'm 170-175 usually. 

Road bike bare is 15.02. W/cages & cheapie Trek Sensor computer it was 15.36. Add in seat pack with spare tube, tire lever, a couple ti allen wrenches along with Blackburn carbon fiber frame pump and it's 16.26. Removed the Trek computer and will install a Garmin 500. Should still be under 16.50 ready to ride.

Mountain bike bare is 20.83 lbs. I did change to slightly heavier rotors to stop a brake pulsation, put on a more comfy WTB saddle as I use on the TCR, and put bar ends back on. With those changes and the bottle cages, seat pack with spare tube/lever/ti allens and stuff plus heavier tires to use in mud it's 23.50 ready to ride.


----------



## JimT

I am 158# 5'4" and want to loose about 10 lbs...
Bike weighs 15.8 with Easton SL Tubulars (no tool bag)
17.8 with Ksryium elites and tool bag

JimT


----------



## lionheartdds

I weigh a whopping 145 lbs at 5'7" and my bike weighs 15 lbs 0 oz.


----------



## froth14

First post!

me- 6'2" 160lbs

bike- 17.25 lbs

could probably lose weight from both, but meh :thumbsup:


----------



## seemana

6'0" - 175
bike, 56cm about 19 lbs fully loaded (cages, pedals, bag)

when i get to 165, i get a new bike. until then, i take my ridicule from the group over my heavy "frankenbike" as we go up the hills. hoping by the time i hit 165 and get the new bike, i won't have to listen to them since they'll be behind me :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost234

139 lbs. I'm 5'11

Bike in race ready condition is 17lbs on the dot. Training wise its about 19 lbs due to saddlebag.


----------



## Oracle7775

ManicMan said:


> me
> 6'0"
> 151 lbs
> bike
> 16.5 lbs
> 
> I haven't lost or gained even a single pound since I was 19. That was almost 6 years ago. Before I got into cycling 3 years ago I used to sit around playing video games and I ate a foot long Lindt milk chocolate candy bar almost ever week. I'm incapable of loosing or gaining weight it seems. I got some crazy kind of metabolism. I think that means I can justify spending $$$$ to drop weight on the bike.
> 
> ::nods approvingly::


No, that means you are only 25. I was the same way when I was 25--I could eat an entire frozen pizza for lunch and dinner five days a week and not gain a pound.

Come back when you're 35. If your metabolism is still the same, then you are truly blessed!


----------



## Oracle7775

Me: 5'11", 177 lbs.

Road bike: 19 lbs, give or take.
Full Suspension mountain bike: 27 lbs.


Now I'm obsessed with the BMI calculator...


----------



## JacoStillLives

Me: 6'1" 135LBS
Bike: 18.5LBS w/pedals and cages


----------



## DarkoBWM

6'1, 185
20 lbs


----------



## heffergm

5'10"
130lbs 

Until recently my bike was a 28-ish pound Trek 420. It's now a 17 pound Madone 4.5.


----------



## JimT

JimT said:


> I am 158# 5'4" and want to loose about 10 lbs...
> Bike weighs 15.8 with Easton SL Tubulars (no tool bag)
> 17.8 with Ksryium elites and tool bag
> 
> JimT


***Update***
Well I got my Easton SL tubes and decided to go with the 38mm which brought the wgt to 15.13 lbs but I gained 2.5 lbs so its a wash


----------



## AvantDale

5'8" 157lbs

Cannondale Six13: 16.01lbs with pedals, two cages, and bike computer.


----------



## hoang

5'9"
120lbs
and my cheap aluminum bike weighs 23 lbs with no water bottles nor saddle bag, haha


----------



## Scooper

6' 0"
200 pounds

My 61cm steel road bike weighs 20.5 pounds with cages and pedals,.


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Me: 6'04" 210lbs 
Road Bike: 61.5cm 17.49lbs cages, pedals, computer


----------



## Timbuctoo

Me 6"2, 167.5 lbs
Bike 15.8 lbs


----------



## TimV

Me: 5'10" - 175 lbs

CAAD9: 17.2 lbs

S-Works Tarmac: ??? (Not done building it yet but probably <16 lbs)


----------



## Doba

6'2" and 160lbs and you think you could loose weight?

I'm maybe 2 inches taller and have 60lbs on you. Go eat a box of Twinkies so I can feel better about myself.


----------



## wilier

151 lbs @ 6'0"
15.6 lbs


----------



## foball17

5'10"
185 #

Bike with cages, saddlebag with tools and supplies, and computer = 20.75 #


----------



## zach.scofield

Me: 235lbs @ 5'9" - on my way to 200 from 258.
Bike: 2011 Felt F5 w/ upgrades. 54cm. 16.5 lbs w/ pedals and seat bag.


----------



## RS2 Rider

I'm 5'3" and weigh 110. My bike weighs 78 pounds and when I finish my paper route it weighs 30 pounds.


----------



## config

RS2 Rider said:


> I'm 5'3" and weigh 110. My bike weighs 78 pounds and when I finish my paper route it weighs 30 pounds.


Now that's funny!


----------



## The_AwesomeSauce_Show

Me: 101lbs 7'5"
bike: 5lbs


----------



## Brushout

*Ok*

I"ll play this game.

Me = 5'10 and 232 lbs (for now)
Raleigh Record Ace = 19.5 lbs with pedals

Let's race.

Edited 10/24/10
Me = 5'10 and 220 and shrinking


----------



## Cni2i

Always wanted to get a general idea about this ratio...interesting thread to say the least. 

Me: 5'8' and 141 lbs
Bike: 16.05 lbs with water cages.

Update:

Me: Still 141 lbs.
Bike: 14.98 lbs with pedals and water cages. 

My wife doesn't want me to get any thinner!  So, I've been working to drop weight on my bike.


----------



## blr33439

71in 215lbs
15.2 lbs with SRAM Force


----------



## zach.scofield

me - 235 and dropping
Bike - 18 as it sits now, 16.5 in other trim.

Thats a 13:1 rider to bike ratio as it sits now. With my lighter wheelset and carbon ritchey cockpit the ratio is 14.25:1


----------



## jamesdak

Just stumbled onto this thread and by chance I just weighed two of my bikes today. I currently weigh 183 (down from 238 in Feb). 

My 1999 Schwinn Circuit weighed in at 21.8 lbs. That's it's ready to go weight, Brooks B17 Saddle, pedals, bottle cages, saddle bag, etc. Only thing missing were the two full water bottles I normally carry.

My 2000 leMond Zurich configured the same as the Schwinn weighed it at 21.4 lbs. Not much of a difference but then they are both Reynolds 853 tubed machines. 

I guess both me and my bikes are heavy weights. Of course I also have a 2010 Trek 4.5 but it's been down for over a month with a broken frame.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

155 lbs 5'10
15.6 lbs (lean wheels)
16.9 lbs (mean wheels)


----------



## spade2you

Official Bianchi 928 T-Cube weight: 13.96lbs. My last weigh in 123.2lbs.


----------



## skyliner1004

155lbs and my Look 566 w/ 

Sram Rival weighs 16.375lbs w/ 2 cf bottle cages + computer + pedals
Sram Red (will) weigh 15.74lbs w/ 2 cf bottle cages + computer + pedals

*Rival setup w/o pedals = 15.58lbs w/o cages + computer + pedals
*Red setup w/o pedals = 14.98lbs w/o cages + computer + pedals

**i dont know why people weigh their bikes w/o pedals.


----------



## spade2you

skyliner1004 said:


> **i dont know why people weigh their bikes w/o pedals.


While my weight above was listed with 2 Zipp bottle cages, a Polar computer, and Look pedals, most companies stray from weighing (and selling) bikes with pedals because everyone wants something different.


----------



## skyliner1004

What about the UCI limit? Its 14.99lbs w/o pedals, computer, cages?


----------



## spade2you

skyliner1004 said:


> What about the UCI limit? Its 14.99lbs w/o pedals, computer, cages?


6.8kg x2.2=14.96. Fortunately I'm not racing UCI, although I'd probably just add a power meter or something if I had to. 

I honestly didn't try to get my bike that low, but I'm sure a 51cm frame had a little to do with that. I went for nice components, but I don't think anything on the bike is considered the lightest on the market. The reported weight of my frame is 1040, so I could have probably saved another 100g or so if I got Bianchi's lightest frame, Super Record (opposed to Record), maybe some Zipp 202 style wheels, etc. It's really not that hard to get this light nowadays.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Cruisinscoot said:


> 155 lbs 5'10
> 15.6 lbs (lean wheels)
> 16.9 lbs (mean wheels)



I need to make a correction here. Too long to explain why.

155 lbs. 5'10'

16.7 lbs


----------



## Basalt33

5'6" 185 lbs
15.8 lbs Scott CR1 Team/ SRAM Force/ EA90SL
perhaps I should skip that ice cream later tonight


----------



## Rocket-Sauce

Rocket-Sauce said:


> Me: 6'04" 210lbs
> Road Bike: 61.5cm 17.49lbs cages, pedals, computer


Me: unchanged
Bike: new wheels bring it down to 16 lbs even....


----------



## skyliner1004

After my sram red upgrade,

My weight 155, bike's weight without cages + computer is 15.5lbs


----------



## mzeffex

Me: 140 at 5'10"
Bike: 18.8

I think the bike could afford to lose a few.


----------



## Ventruck

Me: 135-140lb 
Bike: 22.14lbs

Other than the ~1,800g wheels, I'd find it hard to lose weight on the bike (2006 TCR Composite 2). I do prioritize something that'd take a beating, but I also hoped it'd not be more than 20lbs.


----------



## rafael18ho

Its not like that if your weight is less than your bike then you can not balance it.Yes it can be balanced.


----------



## kbwh

Me: 75 kg / 184 cm (165 lb / 6ft 1/3 in), BMI 22.4.
Me corrected. I ride too much all of a sudden: 73 kg /184cm (161 lb / 6ft 1/3 in), MBI 21.6.

Bike: Hilly race ready (computer, 2 cages, pedals, no toolbag) 6.55 kg (14.4 lb). Training porker wheels and tools 8.3 kg (18.3 lb).


----------



## jkuo

What parts are on that bike? 22.14 lbs seems high as 1800 gram wheels aren't even that bad.



Ventruck said:


> Me: 135-140lb
> Bike: 22.14lbs
> 
> Other than the ~1,800g wheels, I'd find it hard to lose weight on the bike (2006 TCR Composite 2). I do prioritize something that'd take a beating, but I also hoped it'd not be more than 20lbs.


----------



## waldo425

My race bike is 15.5 lbs and I 6'1" at 175 lbs 

My bike is a Giant Omnium with full Dura Ace.


----------



## Rogus

I'm new here and looking through lots of threads. Figure I'd try to win the prize for heaviest bike in thread.

Me = 6' 1" and 204.4 lbs.
Bike = L and 34.6 lbs


----------



## spade2you

Wow, that's pretty heavy for a bike.

I don't have time to view this whole thread, but I wonder what the extremes are.


----------



## Ventruck

jkuo said:


> What parts are on that bike? 22.14 lbs seems high as 1800 gram wheels aren't even that bad.


Breakdown with listed weights I could find. 

Frame: 2006 TCR Composite (~1100g per Weight Weenies)
Fork: Wolf CL (original fork was cracked; 460g per Cervelo forums)
Wheels: Mavic Aksium (front; 902g per Weight Weenies); Forte Apollo (Rear; 935g per Performance)
Tires: Serfas Seca RS (208g per Weight Weenies)
Stem: 3T ARX Team (134g per Weight Weenies)
Handlebars: Shimano Pro Vibe Sprint (295g per Shimano)
Shifters: Ultegra 6600 (~490g per Weight Weenies)
Crankset: Shimano R700 (864g w/BB per Weight Weenies)
Chain: Shimano 5600 (n/a, not that I could shave much there anyway)
Seatpost: Luis Garneau Aero (n/a, but it's no chunk of lead)
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Aliante OEM (271g per Weight Weenies)
Cassette: SRAM OG-1070 12-26 (240g per Weight Weenies)
FD: Shimano Ultegra 6600 (104g per Weight Weenies)
RD: Shimano 105-5600 (220g per Weight Weenies)
Brakes: Shimano 105-5600 (346g per Weight Weenies)
Pedals: Shimano R600 (304g per Weight Weenies)

With the given values, it adds up to 6873grams/15.15lbs. Note this is without the seatpost, chain, tubes and tape. I weighed my bike on the bathroom scale, and while it's no Park Tool, I'd think it couldn't be ~5-6lbs off. 

A thread at BikeForums says the TCR C2, which my bike started from, out the door weighs 19.5lbs w/o pedals. Another review at Riverfront Cycle says after switching to a full 6600 group, the bike came to 20.02lbs. I'm pretty sure there's no water in the bike, and ultimately, it should be lighter from its stock form. Only weight gain I can see is the handlebars - and that's probably ~70g.

I can't see any reasonable measures in losing weight on the bike. Cockpit is set to my ergonomic liking, wheels were meant to take a beating. Changing anything else would cost more than I'd benefit.


----------



## jmssmith317

i am 145 lbs and my bike is 16 lbs , take in the fresh air, or simply get around town. It’s also an efficient way to burn excess calories, shed body fat and improve cardiovascular health. Depending on your body weight and the intensity of your ride, you will probably burn some where between 400 and 500 calories on a one hour


----------



## fazzman

5'10" @ 178lbs and dropping
Bike 16.9lbs and dropping


----------



## jrz1

Me: 5' 9" at 153 lbs
Bikes: Motobecane Le Champion SL - 15.7 lbs including pedals and carbon cage
Guru Crono: 13.9 lbs including pedals and carbon cage


----------



## Sharknose

*Trecia and the rule of tenths*

I remembered reading about a bicycle maker in the 1980's who did everything with titanium. Well, I looked in my files and I happened to have saved the article. It's from Bicycle Guide Magazine, May 1988, about Amelio Riva, maker of the Trecia bicycle.

Quote: "My feeling is that a bicycle should weigh one-tenth of your body weight" ... "I cheat a little, though. My bike should weigh 6.2kg, because I weigh 62. But it really weighs only five kilos"










Hard to see in this photo, but almost everything on the bike was custom built out of titanium and drillium.










Myself, I'm 175lbs and my bike (Cannondale Super Six 105) is 17.5lbs, so I'm right on the money.


----------



## Cni2i

Cool pictures. 

That's a tough criteria to meet. I am 5'8" and weigh 141 lbs. Under his criteria, my bike should weigh in about 14 lbs!  Currently, I'm at 15.3 lbs with pedals and water cages. I guess it's time to get those Zipp 202s for climbing. Either that, or just gain 10 lbs


----------



## spade2you

Cni2i said:


> Cool pictures.
> 
> That's a tough criteria to meet. I am 5'8" and weigh 141 lbs. Under his criteria, my bike should weigh in about 14 lbs!  Currently, I'm at 15.3 lbs with pedals and water cages. I guess it's time to get those Zipp 202s for climbing. Either that, or just gain 10 lbs


I have a feeling by race day, I'd need a sub-12lb bike to officially meet criteria.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

I love seeing this vintage cutting edge bikes


----------



## Bridgey

222pds
15.4pd bike. 
No issues at all.


----------



## matty125

LOL, well I bounce between 195-200 the bike 17.2lbs
Goal of 178 when I start dieting and lay off these German beers and Doner Kebab's.
The thing is...you might beat me up hill, but all this weight on the Downhill....you wont see me, just a silver streak lol.


----------



## JSWhaler

I'm 5'10" 200 lbs. Still need to shed another 10 lbs to get back to my normal riding weight. Bike weighs 16.02 lbs. actual riding weight with cages, pedals, etc.


----------



## mzeffex

mzeffex said:


> Me: 140 at 5'10"
> Bike: 18.8
> 
> I think the bike could afford to lose a few.


Now same weight + height

Bike: 16.9


----------



## Zeekster64

195 lbs, 5'10"
21 lbs with all equipment and pedals


----------



## spade2you

Bikes weigh the same, although I seem to be stuck around 122lbs, which isn't a bad thing, I guess.


----------



## Vicbowling

fixed gear bikes​
So I'm curious - what is the ideal ratio between bike and man? I'm looking at investing in a really expensive bike (not sure which one yet) and really want to have some sort of starting point to base my choices on. 

:mad2: :mad2: :idea: :idea:


----------



## spade2you

Vicbowling said:


> fixed gear bikes​
> So I'm curious - what is the ideal ratio between bike and man? I'm looking at investing in a really expensive bike (not sure which one yet) and really want to have some sort of starting point to base my choices on.
> 
> :mad2: :mad2: :idea: :idea:


Your weight (for some components) and your wallet are really your only limits. Although, if you're ~250lbs and trying to shave grams off of a 14lb bike, the difference is going to be lots of $$$ for minimal benefit.


----------



## Vibe

Wow, most of you make me feel fat -

I don't have a bike yet. In fact, this is my first post here. I've been lurking and reading a lot of stickies and other random threads here and there.

Me: 150lbs , 5'7" trying to cut down to 140lbs with the help of cycling

Bike: trying to get a Trek 1.2 or 1.5 or whatever deal I can find on craigslist within $700-800

edit: getting a 2011 winston fens

guessing around 7:1 ratio


----------



## Bumpstop

This is funny:
a) most are citing their 'naked on the scales' weight, and
b) catalogue or 'bare bones' spec weight for bike. Don't forget that 2 L of water, et. al.
Me and the bike together weigh 50 pounds less than the previous poster's body weight alone... whatever...


----------



## Vibe

Bumpstop said:


> This is funny:
> a) most are citing their 'naked on the scales' weight, and
> b) catalogue or 'bare bones' spec weight for bike. Don't forget that 2 L of water, et. al.
> Me and the bike together weigh 50 pounds less than the previous poster's body weight alone... whatever...


What is funny? Most people weigh themselves that way. Is it that uncommon? 

Also, I am not sure if I am reading this correctly but are you saying you weigh around 85lbs? Of course, I am assuming your bike, along with your 2L of water, is 15lbs total.

Yes, I weigh 150lbs - I don't see what you are trying to poke at here. Are you trying to taunt me about my weight? Well..........*sob*.....good job! Because I'm gonna run to the bathroom now and throw up all the food I just ate!

















Not.


----------



## spade2you

What rider weighs 85lbs?! At my ~120lbs with a 14lb bike, I'm generally about as light as it gets.


----------



## Vibe

spade2you said:


> What rider weighs 85lbs?! At my ~120lbs with a 14lb bike, I'm generally about as light as it gets.


My assumption is Bumpstop was just thread trolling. Unless he/she is like a skinny teenager which would explain the maturity level, as well.


----------



## spade2you

Vibe said:


> My assumption is Bumpstop was just thread trolling. Unless he/she is like a skinny teenager which would explain the maturity level, as well.


Most likely. Even the smallest local racer girl probably weighs about 110, I assume, although it's never wise to ask a woman her weight......


----------



## Bumpstop

...sorry, "A" previous poster (one somewhere in the +200 range - take your pick). Not poking fun at anyone's weight, just suggesting there is a difference between what one weighs after a shower, and what one weighs kitted out for a ride, in some cases constituting nearly as much as the bike itself weighs (clothes, helmet, shoes, cell phone, keys, etc).
(fwiw, I'm a skinny 52 yr old)

Cheers


----------



## spade2you

Bumpstop said:


> ...sorry, "A" previous poster (one somewhere in the +200 range - take your pick). Not poking fun at anyone's weight, just suggesting there is a difference between what one weighs after a shower, and what one weighs kitted out for a ride, in some cases constituting nearly as much as the bike itself weighs (clothes, helmet, shoes, cell phone, keys, etc).
> (fwiw, I'm a skinny 52 yr old)
> 
> Cheers


Even though it's generally considered a poseur move, I consider it somewhat impressive that a ~15lb bike can support a 200lb rider. Sure, it really doesn't make a difference in performance, I'm sill amazed with bike tech. These same bikes can also stand up to the power, force, and torque of the pros, too. 

However, in my case, my race bike+weight doesn't consist of much more than my clothing, helmet, and water bottles.


----------



## Vibe

Gotcha, just a misunderstanding on who was referenced.

Re: weight, I believe that people get the lightest bike they can possibly get just because its fun and they are financially able. My friend was telling me about her friend who she rode a century with. He road a cheap $100 mountain bike from Walmart. Sure, his breaks were falling apart at the finish line but he definitely put a lot of other people with very light bikes to shame that day. 

Then again, he is going to Army Ranger school in two months, a triathlete and will be doing a half-Iron Man competition, as well. Definitely inspirational guy even though I haven't met him yet but I will once I start riding with them in March.


----------



## zach.scofield

me: 241lbs dressed to ride in winter.
road bike: 16.3 lbs riding weight - 2011 felt F5
mtb bike: 2009 Norco LT custom - 31lbs(just traded in yesterday)
new mtb bike: 2011 Felt q720 - no idea probably around 28-30

14.78:1 ratio

By summer it'll be down a bunch. Have been laid up for several weeks after emergency surgery at x-mas time. Wont be able to get back on the bike till sometime in February.


----------



## apoint

I dont buy into a lot of this rhetoric. A lite wt high tech bike is funner to ride than a 25 lb walmart special. It defiantly inspires me to ride more and further and did I mention funner?
Would you rather drive a VW or a Corvette? I ride for my health and to loose weight and my machine inspires me to push my endurance to the limit. Yes I do watch my own wt, Im 6 Ft and 189 lb. Iv recently lost 10 lbs and will loose 10 more by spring. Buy a nice bike that will inspire you to push your limits and ride ride ride. This is my 15.3 lb inspiration w pedals.


----------



## zach.scofield

apoint said:


> I dont buy into a lot of this rhetoric. A lite wt high tech bike is funner to ride than a 25 lb walmart special. It defiantly inspires me to ride more and further and did I mention funner?
> Would you rather drive a VW or a Corvette? I ride for my health and to loose weight and my machine inspires me to push my endurance to the limit. Yes I do watch my own wt, Iv recently lost 10 lbs and will loose 10 more once winter breaks and I get back on my Scott Addict. Buy a nice bike that will inspire you to push your limits and ride ride ride. This is my 15.5 lb inspiration w pedals.


couldn't agree more! Plus, I like to have nice stuff!


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> I dont buy into a lot of this rhetoric. A lite wt high tech bike is funner to ride than a 25 lb walmart special. It defiantly inspires me to ride more and further and did I mention funner?
> Would you rather drive a VW or a Corvette? I ride for my health and to loose weight and my machine inspires me to push my endurance to the limit. Yes I do watch my own wt, Im 6 Ft and 189 lb. Iv recently lost 10 lbs and will loose 10 more once winter breaks and I get back on my Scott Addict. Buy a nice bike that will inspire you to push your limits and ride ride ride. This is my 15.5 lb inspiration w pedals.


It's still a Corvette with a VW engine. At clyde weights, any weight savings is minimally felt.


----------



## zach.scofield

spade2you said:


> It's still a Corvette with a VW engine. At clyde weights, any weight savings is minimally felt.


So what your saying is that its not possible to have a twin turbo corvette engine in my chevy c-10 because its a bit heavier?


I dont think so. I notice weight savings on my bike a bunch. My "race" weight is about 190lbs but Im not a racer anymore either. 241 is not my normal riding weight either. 198-203 is my normal everyday avg riding weight. Yes im still a clyde normally, nothing I can do about it, my body structure doesnt allow for it BUT I make up for it with power. 190# is as low as I will go riding weight. I start feeling like crap under 190. I cant maintain my nutrition needs and 190 lbs at the same time. 

I also understand that a 140lb rider will feel a 1lb difference in bike weight more than myself but to say that we only feel it minimally is wrong in most instances.


----------



## spade2you

zach.scofield said:


> So what your saying is that its not possible to have a twin turbo corvette engine in my chevy c-10 because its a bit heavier?
> 
> 
> I dont think so. I notice weight savings on my bike a bunch. My "race" weight is about 190lbs but Im not a racer anymore either. 241 is not my normal riding weight either. 198-203 is my normal everyday avg riding weight. Yes im still a clyde normally, nothing I can do about it, my body structure doesnt allow for it BUT I make up for it with power. 190# is as low as I will go riding weight. I start feeling like crap under 190. I cant maintain my nutrition needs and 190 lbs at the same time.
> 
> I also understand that a 140lb rider will feel a 1lb difference in bike weight more than myself but to say that we only feel it minimally is wrong in most instances.


I've been racing a while. I've had countless clydes tell me how strong they are, but they usually vanish after the first hill. Ok, so hills aren't their thing, but I still get them in TTs, too. 

If you really feel that you have that much power, you're often much better suited to getting stronger frames and components for efficiency. Sprinters do this to avoid losing any power from flex.


----------



## dadoflam

spade2you said:


> It's still a Corvette with a VW engine. At clyde weights, any weight savings is minimally felt.


I don't agree - I'm 216 lbs and don't race - just a weekend warrior with a weight weenie interest. My bike weight varies from 5.8kg to 6.8kg depending upon what components are on it - I am firmly of the opinion that the bike feels very different (and much better) below 6kg. Whether this translates to actual difference in performance I cannot confirm but it definitely translates into more riding enjoyment.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

When I dropped 1 lb. off y Infinito at the rim thnaks to changing over to Campy Neutron Ultras, it felt the same. However, on the hills feeling the same meant pushing up the hills in the next taller gear.  I could not say that I picked up any speed on the flats. 

BTW, I am currently 58 years old, weigh 155 lbs. and the Infinito has a 16.8 lb. curb weight as set up (without fluid in the water bottle).


----------



## zach.scofield

spade2you said:


> I've been racing a while.


Awesome! 



spade2you said:


> I've had countless clydes tell me how strong they are, but they usually vanish after the first hill. Ok, so hills aren't their thing, but I still get them in TTs, too.


I honestly have no idea how much power I make as I've never seen the numbers and I really dont care. I can sprint pretty damn well and do really like TT's too even if I'm not the best at them. I will agree that I suck at climbing. However, I dont really train to climb or TT or race, in fact I dont really train at all other than for fitness & fun, when I did train I could climb well enough to get me to a sprint finish and was pretty damn good at TT'ing also but, that was 15 years ago.




spade2you said:


> If you really feel that you have that much power, you're often much better suited to getting stronger frames and components for efficiency. Sprinters do this to avoid losing any power from flex.


Exactly why my bike will probably never get under 15.5lbs. My Aluminum wcs bars are as light as I can go without flexing them alot and wheels, well 1450+ for regular group rides and 1650 for when I want to hammer. Cant get much lighter for me to be reliable.


----------



## apoint

spade2you said:


> It's still a Corvette with a VW engine. At clyde weights, any weight savings is minimally felt.


 Gee there superfly wt. Iv been to enough professional national races to notice that there sure are a lot of 180- 190 lb guys in the front of the peleton coming up to the mountain top.
Not to mention that Iv noticed most of the superfly wt were the stragglers.
So your analogy of the corvette with a VW engine dont hold water. I ride with guys that are 55 yrs old and 190 lbs that would be glad to leave you in the dust. They regularly race 100 miles for a joy ride and had several national titles. Just saying.


----------



## PINAMAN83

220lbs 6'1, im scared i'll crack my fp quattro


----------



## Purt

Me: 57kg (about 125lbs) 184cm (just over 6') 

Bike: 8.6kg (19lbs)


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> Gee there superfly wt. Iv been to enough professional national races to notice that there sure are a lot of 180- 190 lb guys in the front of the peleton coming up to the mountain top.
> Not to mention that Iv noticed most of the superfly wt were the stragglers.
> So your analogy of the corvette with a VW engine dont hold water. I ride with guys that are 55 yrs old and 190 lbs that would be glad to leave you in the dust. They regularly race 100 miles for a joy ride and had several national titles. Just saying.


Yeah, but you're not them and they're not fussing over saving a few grams here and there. They also have the muscle to back up the "ohhh, I'm so powerful and strong" debates that most local clydes simply do not have.


----------



## apoint

spade2you said:


> Yeah, but you're not them and they're not fussing over saving a few grams here and there. They also have the muscle to back up the "ohhh, I'm so powerful and strong" debates that most local clydes simply do not have.


 Very interesting Spade, first you tell me Iv got a corvette bike with a VW engine but You don't know me or my racing friends, Now your telling me how strong a rider me an my buddies are and what we think. Next thing you will be telling us is your so lite you can walk on water. Racing is a year round thing where I live so we stay in racing shape. As I said before, in a race , the fly weights are usually the stragglers.


----------



## apoint

As you see in this race there are no fly weights, only winners.


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> As you see in this race there are no fly weights, only winners.


So, which one are you in the picture?


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> Very interesting Spade, first you tell me Iv got a corvette bike with a VW engine but You don't know me or my racing friends, Now your telling me how strong a rider me an my buddies are and what we think. Next thing you will be telling us is your so lite you can walk on water. Racing is a year round thing where I live so we stay in racing shape. As I said before, in a race , the fly weights are usually the stragglers.


Racing year round is a nice way to plateau. Of course you knew that. Otherwise, no racers would live in Colorado.


----------



## apoint

spade2you said:


> Racing year round is a nice way to plateau. Of course you knew that. Otherwise, no racers would live in Colorado.


 Oh yea Plateau, he's the one that said ," De plane De plane", on fantacy Island? Colorado is in Italy or France?


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> Oh yea Plateau, he's the one that said ," De plane De plane", on fantacy Island?


Not quite.


----------



## kbwh

PINAMAN83 said:


> 220lbs 6'1, im scared i'll crack my fp quattro


That frame is designed for guys like you.


----------



## apoint

spade2you said:


> So, which one are you in the picture?


 Im the same weight as any of them on the front row


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> Im the same weight as any of them on the front row


Doesn't make you a power sprinter.


----------



## apoint

spade2you said:


> Doesn't make you a power sprinter.


 How do you know? I have won many a race in the last 1500 ft. Bring your canary butt to Atlanta and find out. Actually thats my stratagy. About the last 5 miles I pour on the power and the last 1500 ft Im standing WFO.


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> How do you know? I have won many a race in the last 1500 ft. Bring your canary butt to Atlanta and find out. Actually thats my stratagy. About the last 5 miles I pour on the power and the last 1500 ft Im standing WFO.


LOL, interwebz tough guy!!! I'll race where I race. Canary butt. LOL.


----------



## apoint

spade2you said:


> LOL, interwebz tough guy!!! I'll race where I race. Canary butt. LOL.


 Actually Im somewhere in between VW and tough guy. Who knows you might even win.


----------



## malanb

bike.a 7.2 kg bike.b 8 kg, me 60-62 , 1.72 cm


----------



## spade2you

apoint said:


> Actually Im somewhere in between VW and tough guy. Who knows you might even win.


Unfortunately, my travel budget is the true weenie. I think the Joe Martin and possibly the Cascade Classic will be about my limit for this year.


----------



## CHL

spade2you said:


> What rider weighs 85lbs?! At my ~120lbs with a 14lb bike, I'm generally about as light as it gets.


120lb fn lbs? Are you friggin kidding me? Look, by the picture, it appears that you're a fairly tall fellow. I'm 5'5 and I'm 7lbs heavier than you are. Eat something will you!!! Thanks for making feel like Baron Harkonnen from the movie Dune.

chl


----------



## spade2you

I am not of Harkonnen blood.

I thinking ~122 is going to be my ideal race weight, but it's a legitimately healthy weight for me. Perhaps I might get closer to 120 by race day, but I'm really feeling great at 122 and appear to have gained some muscle mass.


----------



## Oasisbill

I'm 74kgs (163 pounds) 5'11.5"

The bike is 7.2 Kgs (15.9 pounds)

Had to use the conversion app on the iPhone!


----------



## kneejerk

~160lbs. 5'8", riding 54cm, 18.2lb. bike (without spares, ~19.5lb. with spares [not including water bottles])

(if it's not spinning, the weight of it doesn't matter all that much)


----------



## vladvm

doublepost


----------



## g-Bike

Nice, 
Me, 5'6.5" and 145
Bike with Quarq and waterbottle cages and Garmin 500 14lbs

Before the quarq, Specialized SL Pro with S-Works Cranks 13.5


----------



## fedrusion

Me: 6'3 165lbs
Bike: 58cm 19.6lbs


----------



## "Fred"

I am 5'10" and bounce between 145-150 lbs
My bike is 11 lbs 14 oz


----------



## Cni2i

Fred said:


> I am 5'10" and bounce between 145-150 lbs
> My bike is *11 lbs 14 oz*


WOW! Gotta see it to believe it though  

Would love to see your spec list.


----------



## spade2you

Yeah, that's an impressive weight for the bike. 

I still think I'm the lightest in the rider+bike weight combo.


----------



## "Fred"

Cni2i said:


> WOW! Gotta see it to believe it though
> 
> Would love to see your spec list.


here you go



















Frame & Fork ...............Guru Photron
Wheels...............custom enve 45
Skewers...............KCNC TI
Tires................Vittoria Corsa Evo CX
Shifters...............Sram Red
Front Derauleur...........DA 7900
Rear Deraleur.................Sram Red
Brakes..........eebrakes
Crank ...........Zipp Vumaquad
Chain.............KMC X10SL
Casette........Recon Ti
Cables..........Jagwire racer kit
Pedals........look keo blade Ti
Seat Post........3t ltd
Saddle......antares 00
Stem..........3t ltd
Bars..............3T Ergonova Ltd
Bar Tape................?
2 Bottle Cages........Stradalli


----------



## Cni2i

:cornut: Beautiful bike and build! Honestly, I rarely say this...but that must be one of the nicest bike builds that I've seen anywhere. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: 

My bike @ 14.98 seems overweight now 



Fred said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame & Fork ...............Guru Photron
> Wheels...............custom enve 45
> Skewers...............KCNC TI
> Tires................Vittoria Corsa Evo CX
> Shifters...............Sram Red
> Front Derauleur...........DA 7900
> Rear Deraleur.................Sram Red
> Brakes..........eebrakes
> Crank ...........Zipp Vumaquad
> Chain.............KMC X10SL
> Casette........Recon Ti
> Cables..........Jagwire racer kit
> Pedals........look keo blade Ti
> Seat Post........3t ltd
> Saddle......antares 00
> Stem..........3t ltd
> Bars..............3T Ergonova Ltd
> Bar Tape................?
> 2 Bottle Cages........Stradalli


----------



## fedrusion

fedrusion said:


> Me: 6'3 165lbs
> Bike: 58cm 19.6lbs


Just finished the swap to rival and dropped the bike to 18.1. Still have several items on the list that are overweight that I need to replace but its a lot lighter than it was when I picked it up last fall at 21lbs.


----------



## coachstevo

5'8" / 143
road: 15.2#
franken-commuter: 47


----------



## WaynefromOrlando

spade2you said:


> I am not of Harkonnen blood.
> 
> I thinking ~122 is going to be my ideal race weight, but it's a legitimately healthy weight for me. Perhaps I might get closer to 120 by race day, but I'm really feeling great at 122 and appear to have gained some muscle mass.


I weighed 128lbs when I graduated HS way back in the day, had a 28" waist and was 6'0" tall. Body fat was in the single digits, but I could run a mile in about 4:25 and the 1/4 in the mid to low 40's. I wasn't weak for lifting weights either, was leg pressing more than 800lbs and benching more than 150lbs at that weight, which I imagine was something to see. 

I am about 180lbs now, and my best miles are in the 8's, but pushing 50 I am satisfied with that. I am more endurance oriented now, running 10K's and up instead of 440's and miles. I will complete my first Ironman this year too, so I might get down in the 170's with the training that I am doing.

Oh, and my bike is about 18.5 lbs with my clip on aero bars, bottle cages and without my tool bag. It will go down a bit this summer when I replace my heavy Shimano wheels with lighter racing wheels, but not by that much.


----------



## t0ph0id

Me - 125lbs
Bike - 14.33lbs


----------



## merilm

Moots - 15.5 lbs
Me - 160

10:1 ratio sounds good ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Clanky44

me: 6'4" 225.5lbs down from 242, on my way to 200.
bike: fp quattro 57.5 frame, 18.2lbs with LOOK pedals and 2 cages and empty saddle bag


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Clanky44 said:


> me: 6'4" 225.5lbs down from 242, on my way to 200.
> bike: fp quattro 57.5 frame, 18.2lbs with LOOK pedals and 2 cages and empty saddle bag


 Keep it going. I started at 208 a little over a year ago. Now I am 150 My Infinito - 16.75


----------



## carrock

Mdeth1313 said:


> 5'7" tall
> 153-157lbs
> 
> bike 12.5 lbs (11.6 w/ other wheelset).


are you sure?? a 5kg bike?


----------



## onthebottom

Me, 6'2" and 220

My bike 15.7lbs without bottles, saddle bag:


----------



## Cruisinscoot

New numbers for me: (Yes!)

My weight:
148 lbs.

My bike (with empty water bottle):
15.7 lbs.


----------



## CervéloRacer

Me-135
Bike-18.00 (with wheels I train with)


----------



## spade2you

Picked up some Enve 25s care of Zen Cyclery. With my Mavics my T-Cube is 13.98lbs. With the Enves, it's 13.36lbs. Too bad the bike might gain a little weight when I put on a power crank.


----------



## F45

6'0" 155lbs 15.5lb bike.


----------



## carbonLORD

6'3" 200 lbs with a 15.5 lbs bike.


----------



## SnowMongoose

6'3'' hair over 200
24 pounds of late 80's Cannondale under me


----------



## thebikingcello

76 inches, BMI: 23.2, 185-200 pounds. vs. Bike: with cages and no bottles or seat bag: 20.5 pound 61cm not bad


----------



## Lou3000

6'2, 175 (170 on race day), bike is around 17.5lbs.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

*Updated Figures*

Me: 5' 10" - 148 lbs.
Bike: 15.6 lbs.


----------



## c_kyle

My weight: 130lbs

Road bike: 14lbs

Full-sus MTB: 21lbs


----------



## Offline

spade2you said:


> Official Bianchi 928 T-Cube weight: 13.96lbs. My last weigh in 123.2lbs.


I can reach the top shelf without needing a step-stool..

just sayin


----------



## Kurlykeeth12

*less is definately more*

recently put on 2 stone and my knees are not happy


----------



## william9092

Offline said:


> I can reach the top shelf without needing a step-stool..
> 
> just sayin


Bike is 15.4lb and rider is 135lb. 
Height 6'2".


----------



## spade2you

Offline said:


> I can reach the top shelf without needing a step-stool..
> 
> just sayin


You don't like how a climber can put distance between you and him in the hills.

Just sayin.


----------



## c_kyle

spade2you said:


> You don't like how a climber can put distance between you and him in the hills.
> 
> Just sayin.


Exactly.


----------



## Guest

Me: 5'7", 128 lb
Bike: 26.5 lb

my bike/rider weight ratio appears to be on the high side for this list... Right now my only working bike is a hybrid loaded up with racks for commuting. My bike's weight roughly double when fully loaded with cargo.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie

5'7", 140 lbs, 6% body fat, and a 19lb bike..i know heavy bike..don't rub it in, i'm working on it.


----------



## fedrusion

fedrusion said:


> Just finished the swap to rival and dropped the bike to 18.1. Still have several items on the list that are overweight that I need to replace but its a lot lighter than it was when I picked it up last fall at 21lbs.


New Easton EC90SLX fork and its down to 17.6 ready to ride. I'm still 165 and at 6'3" I'm as light as I want to be.


----------



## Aurorabucky

Me: 
6'2" 168

Bikes: 
2010 Spec Roubaix Elite - 20lbs
2000 Raleigh M50 (very much NOT stock) - 32lbs


----------



## gmleonard

Me 5'9" 175
My Bike 15.5 with pedals and one cage


----------



## Dkozikowski

Me: 5' 10" - 170 lbs.
Bike: 17.4 lbs.


----------



## BikerFan

200 lbs. bike - 19


----------



## jrabenaldt

185 with a 18.7lbs Trek 1200... no, it's not stock...


----------



## jwhuang06

Me:5'5 at 135 lbs.
Bike: 16.4 lbs w/ cages, pedals, and computer.


----------



## Stevenewhen

Would I need a heavier bike if I ride around campus because I will be carrying a booksack with lots of books?


----------



## willieboy

5'9" and 160 pounds. Bike is 15.6 pounds with cages, pedals and computer. Two bottles are 3 pounds and seat bag. I estimate fully loaded at just over 19 pounds before I start drinking


----------



## shanabit

5'9" and 254 lbs, bike weight= irrelevant at this point. Better than 275 right?

BUT, I FEEL lighter when Im on my Tarmac and not my Trek 1200 LOL

Power to weight ratio is what Im concerned with right now. I keep telling myself, less weight=more power for those NASTY Southeastern Ohio hills


----------



## mksmith713

newmexrb1 said:


> 215 vs 22.5. When I get to 200, bike will be upgraded to 20#. If i get to 170, new bike!



I love your motivation
I was over 240# and my new bike (and diet) got me to 180# in less than 2 months.
What now?.......
Can't justify replacing a 2 month old bike even though it is a bit heavy

BTW, bike is 23#ish.


----------



## techrider

5'9" and 195 lbs. Bike is Colnago Super with Campy Super Record, 21 lbs.


----------



## TravisBikes56

nacho said:


> Couldn't find this posted, so apologies if it's redundant.
> 
> This forum focuses on bike weight and every once in awhile someone talks about the losing a pound from the engine. I'm curious about the ratios of rider to bike weights on this forum.
> 
> Me- 180 lbs; 6' 1"
> Bike- about 17.5
> (yeah, we're pigs by some standards)
> 
> I don't think we need to qualify rider weight, but with the whole "do pedals count?" thing...


As a climber, he Power:Weight ratio is a huge thing for me.. Sure. Having a light bike feels nice.. but it's about efficiency. I guess I'm just lucky to be 5'11" and 140. My bike is built right around 15.2 pounds with a powermeter


----------



## froze

Me, 58 years old, 6' even, weight 160, the lightest bike I own 20.5, the heaviest 25, my oldest bike 27 years old and it's the lightest.


----------



## croatianinja

im 5'10 and 116 lbs (dont worry, im young ;D) and my allez comp is 21.something lbs


----------



## mksmith713

Well, I traded my new fitness bike for a new entry level road bike. Let's see how much better it gets.


----------



## froze

6', 161 pounds, lightest bike is 20.8 pounds, heaviest bike is 25.6.


----------



## NJBiker72

Wow. Some real thin people here. I'm 5'11-6'0" and now probably 185. I want to get to 175. 

A couple of years ago I hit 165 and looked emaciated. That was after months of training and swine flu.


----------



## froze

NJBiker72 said:


> Wow. Some real thin people here. I'm 5'11-6'0" and now probably 185. I want to get to 175.
> 
> A couple of years ago I hit 165 and looked emaciated. That was after months of training and swine flu.


Problem with weight is that people get on the internet and read a bunch of sources that say you should way between such and such for such and such height, health and life insurance companies rate people like this all the time, even BMI is not correct because at 182 6' tall your right at where overweight begins. So what is wrong with these charts? They don't take bone mass into consideration. If your 6' tall trying to weigh 170 and are large bone person (keep the mind out of the gutters boys) you will look emancipated. 

Some people are genetically large, these would be the gladiator warrior's of days gone by, naturally larger people need to be working out with weights to keep their natural muscle mass or large percentage muscle and not fat as most are today. People with large bone structures typically also have a larger muscle mass which of course both weighs more than fat and they will exceed the BMI ratings...but their not anywhere near overweight or unhealthy. 

Also naturally large people have larger hearts to handle the body weight, guys with small bone and body mass who try to become body builders and turn to drugs to get large put a huge amount of stress on their hearts because the heart wasn't designed for that person to do that and thus we end up with a lot of those guys dying from heart issues.

Men with a wrist measurement less than 6.5 inches have a small frame, between 6.5 and 7.5 inches a medium frame, and over 7.5 inches a large frame. Use this information to calculate your optimal weight. You can do this by consulting your doctor or using an online weight calculator like the one at Ideal Body Weight Calculator - MyDietExercise.com Problem with this calculator age is not taken into consideration. Obviously the best way is have a doctor tell you, but you can get real close with this information. The older you get you need to have a little extra body weight to in case of illness but that should not be more then 10 pounds by the time your 75. The age thing is tricky so I'm not real sure if I got the pound factor right, this was base on what I heard and read a long time ago.


----------



## calcinum

Me:165
Bike: 18.7
Hmmm, nothing real exciting about that.


----------



## mksmith713

Well, I finnaly took delivery of my new bike (my first road bike) and did two short rides of 10 miles and 15 miles.
The first thing I noticed was how much more unstable it feels beneath me vs my old MTB.
The second thing was how much more play there is in the steering.
I'd like the steering to require alot more effort.
If anyone has any tips on how to make the steering a bit firmer I would appreciate it.


----------



## froze

mksmith713 said:


> Well, I finnaly took delivery of my new bike (my first road bike) and did two short rides of 10 miles and 15 miles.
> The first thing I noticed was how much more unstable it feels beneath me vs my old MTB.
> The second thing was how much more play there is in the steering.
> I'd like the steering to require alot more effort.
> If anyone has any tips on how to make the steering a bit firmer I would appreciate it.


The unstable feeling your getting is the fact your on narrow tires, once you get use those tires it won't bother you. The play in the steering is not play, its responds faster then your use to. Make sure your tire pressure is right see this site but use the 2nd calculator not the first or third, and use your total body weight and bike weight: Bicycle tire pressure calculator

The only remote issue you may have is a loose headset, have the LBS check it if your not sure, personally I think it's fine your just not use to the feel of a road bike.


----------



## Johnpembo73

5'6" weight 165lbs
Bike 19.8lbs

Ideal weight should be 145 so If I get there ive promised myself a new CF bike  I was 180lbs in July.


----------



## froze

Johnpembo73 said:


> 5'6" weight 165lbs
> Bike 19.8lbs
> 
> Ideal weight should be 145 so If I get there ive promised myself a new CF bike  I was 180lbs in July.


Congratulations on a job well done!!!! 

Be careful with the weight loss, some people have different size bone structure, and a large bone person should weigh a bit more then small bone person and the BMI doesn't take that into consideration. Also some people have more muscle mass then lean people and muscle weighs more then fat thus a muscular person could be overweight according to BMI's.

Here's how to measure bone size: How to Measure Your Wrist Size to See If You Are Big Boned | eHow.com

Then once you find that out go here for weight ranges depending on bone size: Height and Weight Chart - height weight chart, weight height chart

This stuff still doesn't take into consideration muscle mass, but it's closer then BMI by itself. If you want to delve into this more then you need to figure your muscle mass thus here is how that's done: Calculating Lean Body Mass (LBM)

Even a body builder though could be putting their hearts into jeopardy because if the builder was naturally a lean person and forced his body to pack on the pounds with muscle he could strain his heart. Your heart is sized according to the body it's in, if you overweight the heart with either fat or muscle it puts undo stress on the heart that it wasn't originally designed to handle.


----------



## Johnpembo73

Thanks for that Froze that has confirmed my other findings. On the top end of medium frame for my size. 144-145lbs.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Update for me...and also shows a range...

I started 2011 @ 159 lbs - the high end of my "winter weight" and started P-90X (helped motivate my 13 yr old son for pre-season football training and good cross training for me). Lowest for the season was around Death Ride, and I weighed around 145 lbs.

My bikes (everything mounted incl. computer, cages, etc):

2011 6 Series (Project 1) Madone - 15.8 lbs
2011 Moots RSL - 16.2 lbs
2011 Moots PsychloX - 20.0 lbs

Mind you none of these bikes are running extremely light weight equipment - I could shave a pound (or more) from the wheel sets alone. But the bikes are built to be DURABLE and RELIABLE for century's and 2x's.


----------



## Jim52

Bike: Le Champion Ti, 17.5 pounds
Me: 5' 9", 140 pounds

If I give in to pizza & ice cream, I'll go to 144


----------



## froze

Jim52 said:


> Bike: Le Champion Ti, 17.5 pounds
> Me: 5' 9", 140 pounds
> 
> If I give in to pizza & ice cream, I'll go to 144


I have questions regarding your Motobecane Le Champion. Perhaps even better then a question, would you be interested in reviewing this bike on this post? I am interested in buying one and wanted to know what an owner thought of the bike, how long have they had it or how many miles have they put on it, and what they thought of Bikes Direct, and if you had to do it all over again would you buy that bike again, what do you think of the ride, the components, and frame quality, etc, etc.

I really apprecitate any comments you can give me. Thanks.


----------



## Jim52

froze said:


> I have questions regarding your Motobecane Le Champion. Perhaps even better then a question, would you be interested in reviewing this bike on this post? I am interested in buying one and wanted to know what an owner thought of the bike, how long have they had it or how many miles have they put on it, and what they thought of Bikes Direct, and if you had to do it all over again would you buy that bike again, what do you think of the ride, the components, and frame quality, etc, etc.
> 
> I really apprecitate any comments you can give me. Thanks.


Froze, I'm probably not qualified to give a good review. I just started riding after 30 years, and this is the first road bike I've been on since then. I will say, I also own the Giant Rapid 2 (flat bar fitness bike), and I enjoy the Le Champion much more. It's more comfortable, faster, and more hand positions with the drop bars. I wish I never would have swallowed the hype about flat bar fitness/hybrid bikes. 

I'm 5' 9", and purchased the 53 cm. BikesDirect recommended the 51cm, but my LBS said to go with the 53, and I'm glad I did. The LBS flipped the stem for a more comfortable upright ride, and moved the seat back a tiny bit. I'm more comfortable on this bike than my Rapid 2. 

I've no complaints with BikesDirect. Like any online order, I only ask three things: 1) Ship the correct product, 2) Package it so it is not damaged in transit, and 3) ship it in a timely manner. They performed well on all three.

Where else could you get a bike like Le Champion Team for under 3 grand with FULL Shimano Dura ace 7900 groupset and Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels, all on a light titanium frame? If anything, I am concerned about having to replace some of these components if they ever get damaged. They are not cheap! Those wheels cost about $600+ on Amazon, and just the Dura Ace cassette cost about $250, about the same price as my Target department store Schwinn S-25 mountain bike 

All in all, I love the bike, and will be doing much more road rides, instead of rail trails (Rapid 2) or rough trails (Schwinn S-25).


----------



## wesleyjack

Well I got a pretty good bike to rider ratio going. 
I'm 5'8" 145lbs the bikes is 36lbs 
The bikes over 25% of my weight.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I'm currently 130lbs and the bike is 20lbs


----------



## kmak

I'm tipping the scales at 160 lbs, 5'11" - but just had some extra hardware added to my femur after a MTB mishap. My road bike is 17 pounds, I think I am sticking to that.


----------



## threemonkeys

5'9'', 142lbs. If my scale is accurate, my BMI is 11-12%. I think my bike (without fenders, bag, phone, etc) is around 23lbs.


----------



## Erik in sac

Started 2011 (Jan 1st) at 242lbs, bike was 19lbs
After a major diet and lifestyle overhaul, working out, training and just building a new CF bike:
New bike is 15.8lbs, and I am 184 consistently (hit 181 once). Oh yeah, I am 6' 1-1/2" tall

let me say how much faster on a bike I am after losing 60lbs lol


----------



## froze

Erik in sac said:


> Started 2011 (Jan 1st) at 242lbs, bike was 19lbs
> After a major diet and lifestyle overhaul, working out, training and just building a new CF bike:
> New bike is 15.8lbs, and I am 184 consistently (hit 181 once). Oh yeah, I am 6' 1-1/2" tall
> 
> let me say how much faster on a bike I am after losing 60lbs lol


Wow, you did some fast weight loss, congrats! I don't think you should lose anymore weight though, your 6' 1 1/2 inches and I believe the weight your at is ideal for your height. You get down too far and you'll lose energy and your cycling skills will drop off.


----------



## Erik in sac

Thanks! Yeah, i am happy in the mid 180's now. I have also added a bunch of muscle (over 1" on arms and legs are much better too) and lost 4" on my waist. I haven't worn 32 pants since H.S. 
Im almost 38 now but have been training with a few different clubs, one of is Sacramento State cycling team. I keep up with them now, even doing intervals at 27+mph, which makes me happy.

Sorry to jump off topic.


----------



## acetylcholine

Can finally contribute: 5'10" 200 lbs, down from 220+, new cannondale supersix 17.25 lbs before lights, cages, bottles, bag.


----------



## Albici

Me 5'9, 190. Started the year at 213. Quit some foods and cycled. Next stop 180#.
bike 1 carbon road bike 17.5# w/pedals and cage
Bike 2 aluminum hybrid 22#


----------



## mharon47

I am 155 lbs, with a retro bike weighing in at a whopping 23 lbs.


----------



## froze

mharon47 said:


> I am 155 lbs, with a retro bike weighing in at a whopping 23 lbs.


A whopping 23 pounds? My bikes average that! What's funny is I have friends who are not into cycling and they see my bikes and they all say after picking one up: "Wow is that bike is light!" And then I kind of laugh and tell them that bike I want to get weighs 5 to 6 pounds less, and they just drop their mouths. Then try to explain to them what's happening with weight on modern bikes is like trying to explain rocket science to them...it's kind of humorous!


----------



## Andrew L

Me: 6' and 160 lbs, 10% bodyfat, my goal is 7%...hopefully I'll be there by next season
Bike: 17lbs with 2 bottle cages


----------



## mharon47

froze said:


> A whopping 23 pounds? My bikes average that! What's funny is I have friends who are not into cycling and they see my bikes and they all say after picking one up: "Wow is that bike is light!" And then I kind of laugh and tell them that bike I want to get weighs 5 to 6 pounds less, and they just drop their mouths. Then try to explain to them what's happening with weight on modern bikes is like trying to explain rocket science to them...it's kind of humorous!


Thats funny, are your bikes old, is that why they are heavy?


----------



## veloracer01

Up until this year I was between 200-220 pounds. 2nd knee surgery motivated me to get lower I'm now 180. My bike for several years has been the same 17ish pounds. However the reduction of 40 pounds from me totally changed how I can ride, before as soon as the road began pointing up I was off the back, now I'm hanging with most of the climbers...totally unreal and I love it!


----------



## Clanky44

Clanky44 said:


> me: 6'4" 225.5lbs down from 242, on my way to 200.
> bike: fp quattro 57.5 frame, 18.2lbs with LOOK pedals and 2 cages and empty saddle bag


I managed to continue to lose weight throughout the summer, at about a 5 pound per month clip. I am now down to 200 - 202 lbs. While I continue to ride at the same rate, my weight has now stabilized, almost impossible for me to go sub 200. All told, I've lost 43 pounds from the end of February. No more knee pains, no more lower back pains,... on the down side, I've had to purchase a whole new wardrobe. 

cheers,
Frank


----------



## froze

mharon47 said:


> Thats funny, are your bikes old, is that why they are heavy?


Yep, well 99% of my road bikes are old, and 100% of them are lugged. My oldest is a 84 Trek 660 with all Suntour Superbe group; then a 84 Fuji Sport with Suntour ARX; then a 85 Schwinn LeTour Luxe with Suntour Mountech; then a 86 Nishiki Olympic with Shimano light action SIS; then a 87 Miyata Team with Shimano Dura Ace; followed by a 88 Miyata 712 with Shimano 105 SIS; finally a 07 Mercian Vincitore with Campy Athena group. 

The lightest of those bikes is the 84 Fuji Sport scaled at 20.8 pounds even though the catalog says 23 but the cat doesn't say what size frame that is but mine's a 58. The heaviest is the Schwinn LeTour Luxe at 25.8.

I like 80's era bikes, they got all the bugs out that plagued the 70's on back, and were very dependable, and still had the hand crafted lugged frames, and they don't have that plastic industrial look plastered with gaudy brand names taking up most of the bike frame, and no all black stuff either. There's just something about a bike with shiny aluminum groups, handle bars, seat post, wheels and spokes...I like my cars with chrome too...I let you guess where that might lead, but I'll give you hint, only 1 car has plastic bumpers and it's a 79 Z28, which I really don't like, the rest are all chrome monsters!


----------



## Guest

my weight: 125lb (5'6.5" tall)
road bike's weight: 20lb
hybrid (commuter bike): 26.5lb

the road bike at under 20% of my body weight is a considerable improvement over my beater hybrid which I was using before for everything. It feels _way_ snappier though I credit:

better aerodynamics, lower drag wheels/tires, as all being more significant than the lower weight. I consider improved hubs/drivetrain components as on par with the weight improvement. 


Interestingly, even though I'm a newbie, every time I walk into bike shops people assume I'm a much more serious/skilled cyclist than I actually because I'm so skinny. They figure I got that way from cycling a lot. This is actually my natural weight after basically doing nothing athletic and paying zero attention to diet for the last three years... when I used to run, I weighed 118. The last time I _tried_ to gain weight (lifting) I failed -_-.


----------



## res2580

I'm 5'6" weight 159.
Bike: 19.5


----------



## Cbre

145#'s and 11.5#'s, I like hills.


----------



## BrothersEmpire

5'11" and 180lbs and 16lbs8oz

Needless to say i'm the one who needs to loose the extra weight. Ideal weight: 165lbs


----------



## Wrighteer474

Biking ca reduce weight's ... that is my daily exercise, lots of sweats came out from by body and it feels good. you should try it for those fat people who want's to loss weight. It is proven and tested


----------



## Joe Dirte

5'6 135 and 15.1 Jamis Xenith Sl. Im more of a climber than a sprinter ;>)


----------



## b4_ford

6'1" 185-190lbs
1987 Bianchi Volpe lugged steel, ready to ride, 30 lbs according to the bathroom scale.

My current favorite short ride is a 25 mile route that includes a 7 mile 1100' climb. Riding a well built Italian boat anchor just makes it a better workout.


----------



## DJZ

5'10" 162lbs (down from 289 15 months ago)
commute bike 26lbs
fun bike 18lbs


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

5'8" 206 lbs Bike weight 24.3 lbs. Workin on it. Ideal weight would be 165 ish. Disclosing this embarrassment will motivate..... 2 pounds at a time.


----------



## 9er

6' 2" 185
Bike 18 lbs.


----------



## pro from dover

me 5' 7"


----------



## pro from dover

134 lbs


----------



## pro from dover

bike is


----------



## pro from dover

23 lbs


----------



## pro from dover

and 4


----------



## pro from dover

ounces


----------



## pro from dover

with pedals
I got your 10 posts hanging:thumbsup:


----------



## knirb

I like how you did that pro from dover


----------



## knirb

me 5'10" 200


----------



## knirb

bike 19


----------



## knirb

that's fully loaded w/seat pack


----------



## IBOHUNT

Both are too heavy but one has lost 65 lbs. Another 10lbs and a lighter bike will be on the way


----------



## Skippy_S

Me: 150-160, depending on time of year
Bike: 16 lbs


----------



## rs2011

Me: 5'4" and 130lbs (59kg)
Bike: 16lbs (7.3kg)


----------



## NukeDOC

5'6" 172lbs. bike is probably around 25lbs.


----------



## cycmike

DJZ said:


> 5'10" 162lbs (down from 289 15 months ago)
> commute bike 26lbs
> fun bike 18lbs


Interrupting the thread subject for a moment....

Can you share, DJZ, how you did that if you haven't already? I'm sure there a many who would like that, including me. :thumbsup:

While I'm here....
6' 192, 17 lbs .


----------



## kc0yef

260lbs Clydesdale 
Bike 1 39 lbs
Bike 2 22 lbs
bike 3 the fame weighs in at almost 1/100th of my weight


----------



## cyclin

too heavy


----------



## Local Hero

me: 170 w/shoes
whip: 15.6lbs w/pedals, computer


----------



## froze

I've made my bike, and myself nearly weightless with only a total of 5 pounds! That's right, 5 pounds bike and me. I simply attached 150 helium balloons to my bike and I feel like I'm floating on air.


----------



## cyclin

Me - currently 157 pounds at 5 foot 6.5 inches

Training bike - 17 pounds

Good bike - 16 pounds


----------



## qwezxc123

150 pounds
bike, 14.7 with pedals


----------



## burtonjohn

Wow, that's a sweet looking bike!


----------



## DJZ

cycmike said:


> Interrupting the thread subject for a moment....
> 
> Can you share, DJZ, how you did that if you haven't already? I'm sure there a many who would like that, including me. :thumbsup:


Sorry, I didn't see this question until today, I just answered it in another thread last night:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3674554-post81.html


----------



## ayoye

5'11" tall.
Weight 204lbs,(i need to lose 20-25 lbs during winter)

Bike: 56cm Specialized Tarmac S-Works 
Weight 13.7bs including pedals and bottle cages.


----------



## Magmadragoon

Me 6'2 , 253lbs, bike 19lbs


----------



## dkilburn

BunnV said:


> I believe you're referring to body fat, not body mass. If you had a BMI of 9 you'd be dead.
> Here's a link to a BMI calculator. BMI Calculator


 Thanks, I never checked my BMI before, Thanks for the link. 
I'm in the average 25% healthy group.


----------



## froze

dkilburn said:


> Thanks, I never checked my BMI before, Thanks for the link.
> I'm in the average 25% healthy group.


Those BMI calculators do not take into consideration bone mass. If your a large boned person you could be underweight; nor does it take into consideration muscle weight which weighs more then fat. There's a lot more to checking ones idea body weight then using the BMI scale.

How to Measure Your Wrist Size to See If You Are Big Boned | eHow.com
Height and Weight Chart - height weight chart, weight height chart
Calculating Lean Body Mass (LBM)


----------



## harry2110

Depending on whcih nine I ride but
Surly cross check 21lbs
Kestrel 16.2lb
Me 150-156lb 5'5 mostly in the lower half(my thigs are within 6in of my waist size and growing)


----------



## NJBiker72

harry2110 said:


> Depending on whcih nine I ride but
> Surly cross check 21lbs
> Kestrel 16.2lb
> Me 150-156lb 5'5 mostly in the lower half(my thigs are within 6in of my waist size and growing)


How do you like the Surly? On a short list with salsa vaya ti.


----------



## Bozworth

6' 3" 180 lbs. Bike (Fezzari CR2) is 19.3 lbs.


----------



## raymonda

Light and Heavy and not in that order!


----------



## Tonyc9075

I am a big rider
6'5'
233 lbs
My bike is a steel frame 28Lb bike


----------



## Scott in MN

Me: 6'-3" 240lbs
Bike: 24 lbs

I've got a ways to go before I fret over the weight of my bike.


----------



## Bill Bikie

Myself on Jan. 15, 2012 

Climber

Height.....5' 9"
Weight...150# (winter weight)
Bike.......17#

Total......167#

(Summer weight 145-147#)


----------



## hcarreathers

6'2 235-240
I'm not worried about how much my bike weighs. I have to get the engine a little lighter first.


----------



## kardisa

I love reading these insanely low numbers. 

I'm 5'8 and 142 lbs. My Surly CC currently weighs in at 24.5 lbs with the basic kit (computer, seat bag, bottle holders). Heavy? Yes, but I find that carrying it up 5 flights of stairs at work and at my apartment provides a great workout.


----------



## IJBcape

6'4" 174 lbs

Lightest Bike - 15 lbs Of course I want the race bike to be lighter and more aero! Scott foil looks good maybe. I have other bikes for situations that need durability like winter and woods..


----------



## crazymonkey71

Me: 73kg
bicycle: 8.02kg


----------



## crazymonkey71

Height: 1.75m,
Weight: 73kg, 
Addict R4: 8.02kg


----------



## hazilim

*An answer & a question*

5'8", 150 lb
My bike is a Trek FX with practically everything replaced with 105, Ksyrium Elite, etc. When I bought it, the lbs hung it from their hanging scale & it indicated 25 lb.
I get on the bathroom scale & it indicates 150 lb. I then lift the (modified) bike & it indicates 170 lb. Is this a valid method to weigh the bike? I don't have a hanging scale. I'm not demanding absolute accuracy from my scale, but it seems to me that the difference between my weight & the weight of me + the bike should be pretty accurate.
Any thoughts?


----------



## trekroadie1.5

Bike is 16.4 lbs. I'm 158lbs


----------



## Fanis

I weight about 215lbs and my bike 17lbs


----------



## spade2you

121.8lbs yesterday. I need to get it in gear ASAP.


----------



## zerodb

5'11" and 190lb


----------



## zerodb

Bike is bike is 16lb


----------



## chiave04

I'm 6' 11" 165.3 lbs
my Scapin is 14.77 lbs


----------



## gordy748

Insanely low number my fat a$$. Not at 185 pounds you don't. I'm 5'10", which would put me into the Eaten-too-many-pies BMI category if it wasn't for all my rowing and rugby in a past life.

My bike is a Colnago CT-1, which is currently hovering around a far more acceptable 17.5 pounds, including fenders, cages, pedals and really small lights.


----------



## Ventruck

I've since then moved from my TCR C2* (size L) to a Ridley Boreas (52cm). Majority of the parts are the same, save for the lighter Campagnolo Centaur shifters and the Sram Apex cassette replacing ST-6600 and RD-5600 units respectively; seatpost is different but nothing significant.

Bike is now 18 lbs (cage + pedals) while I'm still around 140 lbs. 
Not really a weight weenie frame to start, but I always thought 18 was the "benchmark" at these times.

*I previously listed my TCR somewhere over 20 lbs. Don't know why, but later on I re-weighed it and found it at around 19 lbs.


----------



## Polyhedron

Me -- 198 Lbs
Bike -- 18.8 Lbs


----------



## moonjogger

I'm 155lbs
My bike 19 lbs


----------



## tuck

Holy cow. According to the BMI thingie, I'd have to drop to 180 to be considered "healthy". I'm sorry, but that's just wrong. 

When I started riding again in August of last year, I was a pig. I'd gotten up to 248 after my motorcycle wreck, and decided it was time to loose it. When I went to the doc back in December, I was down to 206, and he said I should shoot for 195 and maintain. According to the BMI thingie, 195 at 72" is *still *overweight.

If I had a pencil thin chest/upper body, I could see it, but I have shoulders the size of a Mack truck. I'm not fat by any means...well, anymore. 

I ride at least 20 miles on an almost daily basis, and 25-40 or so on weekend, weather permitting. I average 18-21 mph, AND I weigh 205ish. Is this why the pencil thin roadies I pass won't wave back?


----------



## froze

tuck said:


> Holy cow. According to the BMI thingie, I'd have to drop to 180 to be considered "healthy". I'm sorry, but that's just wrong.
> 
> When I started riding again in August of last year, I was a pig. I'd gotten up to 248 after my motorcycle wreck, and decided it was time to loose it. When I went to the doc back in December, I was down to 206, and he said I should shoot for 195 and maintain. According to the BMI thingie, 195 at 72" is *still *overweight.
> 
> If I had a pencil thin chest/upper body, I could see it, but I have shoulders the size of a Mack truck. I'm not fat by any means...well, anymore.
> 
> I ride at least 20 miles on an almost daily basis, and 25-40 or so on weekend, weather permitting. I average 18-21 mph, AND I weigh 205ish. Is this why the pencil thin roadies I pass won't wave back?


You can't go by that BMI, that is strictly for the average person. Problem with that BMI crap is they don't tell you it's for an average person, so people built like you see that and think gee I got to get down to that...WRONG! And these people end up in really bad shape.

There are other factors one needs to consider. See this stuff for more info:

Calculating Lean Body Mass (LBM)
How to Measure Your Wrist Size to See If You Are Big Boned | eHow.com
Height and Weight Chart - height weight chart, weight height chart


----------



## droptop

me- currently 198. (started a month ago at 208).
my bike- 28.5 lb cross check, with bottle cages, crank bros mallets, rack and fenders, and a brooks. 

when i get into the low 180s, I'm ordering a new carbon frame, to be built up with the campagnolo athena carbon i bought a while back. goal- sub 17 lbs with pedals and cages.


----------



## rose.johnp

ME: 5'10" - 215 lbs
Bike: 15 lbs


----------



## r.shoemaker78

Me - 180.2 lbs
Bike - 21.2 lbs 

I was 191.8 lbs on the 1st of January. My weight loss goal is to get to 165-168 lbs by July since I'm technically a small frame. Once the wife gets back from maturnety leave and we pay down the bills, its time for a new bike, but for right now I just see the extra weight as a training bonus.


----------



## eds211

6' 170 and the bike is 19 on a good day.


----------



## NJBiker72

eds211 said:


> 6' 170 and the bike is 19 on a good day.


Does it down too many water bottles?


----------



## Mike427

Me - 212 lbs
Bike - 23 lbs

I was at 219 lbs on Jan 1 2012. Started riding on Jan 28. I hope to be under 200 by summer.


----------



## IHTabata

130 17 
I hacksawed the drops off my litespeed. I like it. Been riding this way for the last 1000km. 
Nearly everything I own is Sharpied with the grams it weighs.


----------



## CJ1068

Me 6' 231
Bike 16.4


----------



## lsutiger

i think bike % of body weight is probably more relevant than just bike weight alone.


----------



## gorillaal

Am slow in posting as this thread has been going on sometime I see.
I'm 6-3, 206 pounds, apparently fat according to BMI calculator.
Bike weighs around 21 lbs. cheaper for me to shed the pounds than to shed bike pounds.


----------



## MiamiCubanLoco

ME: 5' 8", 180.5lbs, 9% body fat, BMI: 27.5 [I hit the weights hard :yesnod: but at the same time trying to lose some weight, and don't even know how]

Bike: 17.2 lbs (2011 Trek madone 4.5)


----------



## chris1911

6'0" 174 lbs on a 16.5 lb bike (Scott CR1 pro)


----------



## Elpimpo

200, bikes 17 flat 
Less than 10%


----------



## otherself

Me: 195lbs at a hair under 5'10" tall. Really need to get down to 165lbs - 'ish.

Carbon road bike is 17lbs.
Steel (531) road bike is 20lbs
Mountain bike is 26lbs.


----------



## jerrycan42

suprcivic said:


> Me:
> 
> 5'6" tall.
> Weight hovers between 135 and 140lbs, depends on how recently i've visited the bathroom
> 
> Bike: 50cm carbon
> Weight 17.8lbs including pedals and bottle cages.
> 
> I'm working on dropping that below the 17 mark. i can do it with wheels, fork and seat (i think i could use any 2 of the three)


No sh!t?


----------



## mrwirey

*Me vs Bike(s)*

:blush2:


----------



## mrwirey

*Me vs Bike(s)*

Me: 5'11" 160-162lb (BMI = 17.9 to 18.5)
Bikes: Lightest 14.5lb; heaviest; 18lb


----------



## CAADEL

mrwirey said:


> Me: 5'11" 160-162lb (BMI = 17.9 to 18.5)


Your BMI is 22.3- 22.6. Check your formula again. 

-----

Me: 5'10'' 161 lbs (BMI 23.1)
Bike #1: 32 lbs (19.9% of body weight) but it is insatiable and gaining weight 
Bike #2: 17.99 lbs (11.2% of body weight) but it is anorexic and losing weight


----------



## Manu_Al

me: 183cm (6ft), 69-70kg (ca 155lbs)
bike: ca 7.3kg (ca 16.2lbs)

Being 35 I'm pretty happy with these numbers.


----------



## CraicC

Me: 6ft. 159 lbs
Bike: Cannodale CAAD 10 5: fully dressed. 19.5 lbs


----------



## CraicC

So what does it mean? I Cant lose more weight, I should add muscle in fact. How much does weight of the rider factor ino weight of the bike?


----------



## Naixed

5' 9" 
140lbs

54cm about 17


----------



## Imaking20

BMI is BS... as has been stated.


5'11
173lb
~8% body fat
15 lb Felt F3


----------



## david58

215 pounds, 6'2"
Bike is 21
Trying to get the ratio from 10:1 to about 8.5:1
Once weight is below 185, I get a new wheelset


----------



## David Loving

The Pinarello is very fine. My brother bought one recently - stealth black - beautiful. Weight? I'm 5'5", 68years old. Started at a pudgy with a gut 179 on January 1st. I am at 153 shooting for about 140. I have a 21 lb. GIOS Compact Pro and a 16 lb. PedalForce/Chorus 10 RS2.


----------



## Erion929

5'8". 145 lbs....bike 16.2...and I'm still slow


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan

5'10" - 155 lbs - 16 lb bike

My bike weighs less than 1/10th of my weight. Last year I was as low as 147. Everyone tells me how much more healthy I look now. I'm still slow too...


----------



## SRock24

Juanmoretime said:


> Okay, I can play this one.
> 
> Me: 6' 157 lbs
> Bike: 12.67 lbs.


post a pic


----------



## malanb

Now 61,5 - 63 kg. 1.71 tall. 7.1 kg bike


----------



## julie21

I'm Julie, new to this form and want to say you guys hello. Before two years I was slim and smart but in these two years I've gain so much weight. I have to loss my weight to save my relationship. Someone told me about cycling. I said Okay but where to start. Please give me some suggestion. I've not any cycle and I'm planning to buy it from Chain Reaction Cycles. Is this good store for cycling???


----------



## NJBiker72

Check out the beginner's forum here. Lots of good info. Especially on buying a new bike.

But many here myself include will advise against buying online at least until you really know what you are doing. Which if you are asking here, you don't. 

A good local bike shop will get you fitted and help you find the right bike. Plus be there for maintenance and tune ups. Maybe group rides or simple advice. 

Second. Cycling is a great sport and can help many. It is not a panacea. I weigh more than when I started cycling. I need to watch my diet. Regardless of how many miles I put in.


----------



## jerrycan42

Cycling, or any exercise, is only going to work if you really enjoy it. Cycling is even more enjoyable if you can do it with someone or a group who enjoys it as well. I was amazed at how social of an activity cycling can be. Good luck in finding that sweet spot and maybe someone who enjoys you for who you are too... Maybe if you say what city you're from, someone here can recommend a good bike store and or bike club?


----------



## julie21

NJBiker72 said:


> Check out the beginner's forum here. Lots of good info. Especially on buying a new bike.
> 
> But many here myself include will advise against buying online at least until you really know what you are doing. Which if you are asking here, you don't.
> 
> A good local bike shop will get you fitted and help you find the right bike. Plus be there for maintenance and tune ups. Maybe group rides or simple advice.
> 
> Second. Cycling is a great sport and can help many. It is not a panacea. I weigh more than when I started cycling. I need to watch my diet. Regardless of how many miles I put in.


Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about "Beginner's Corner" but there is info about riders and I'm not. I also in favour of store shopping but my friend suggest me that you can save some money on fuel. He also send me a discount code.

£12 off orders of £79 or more
Code: JUBILEE
Expires: Jun 07, 2012
Source: http://www.couponrefund.com/stores/chain-reaction-cycles-discount-coupon-codes.html

He said this discount code only valid for online shopping. That is why I'm planning to shop online. 

And please tell me that you gain weight by cycling? if yes, then I'll not spend my time and money to gain weight. I want to look slim and smart. 

Waiting for your kind reply
thanks


----------



## froze

julie21 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about "Beginner's Corner" but there is info about riders and I'm not. I also in favour of store shopping but my friend suggest me that you can save some money on fuel. He also send me a discount code.
> 
> £12 off orders of £79 or more
> Code: JUBILEE
> Expires: Jun 07, 2012
> Source: http://www.couponrefund.com/stores/chain-reaction-cycles-discount-coupon-codes.html
> 
> He said this discount code only valid for online shopping. That is why I'm planning to shop online.
> 
> And please tell me that you gain weight by cycling? if yes, then I'll not spend my time and money to gain weight. I want to look slim and smart.
> 
> Waiting for your kind reply
> thanks


I don't know what the heck that was all about, but your not going to gain weight cycling unless your pedaling slow and ponderous and got to all you can eat restaurants every day! There is a possibility if you drink a lot you could gain 5 pounds of water weight, but it is nothing but water weight. Once you start riding and practicing techniques to gain speed and distance your body fat will slowly fall off. Obviously losing body fat won't happen overnight but you should notice a weight loss within 30 days if you have yourself on a training program. Training programs can be something like training to ride a 100 mile ride in 8 to 10 weeks; see this: http://www.kintera.org/htmlcontent.asp?cid=54755 I put in an extra two weeks because if your not use to riding much at all you can add two weeks in the beginning and just subtract about 10% off of the actual first week on the schedule for week 2 and another 10% for week 1. If you already have a program you'll be using then use it and you will lose weight as long as you stick to it.


----------



## julie21

Thanks for your kind reply. I felt some hope after reading your reply. I've saved your link and if I couldn't loss my weight then I'll follow yours.


----------



## NJBiker72

julie21 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about "Beginner's Corner" but there is info about riders and I'm not. I also in favour of store shopping but my friend suggest me that you can save some money on fuel. He also send me a discount code.
> 
> £12 off orders of £79 or more
> Code: JUBILEE
> Expires: Jun 07, 2012
> Source: Chain Reaction Cycles Voucher Codes 2012, Find chainreactioncycles.com Promo Codes and Chain Reaction Cycles Discount Vouchers - CouponRefund.com
> 
> He said this discount code only valid for online shopping. That is why I'm planning to shop online.
> 
> And please tell me that you gain weight by cycling? if yes, then I'll not spend my time and money to gain weight. I want to look slim and smart.
> 
> Waiting for your kind reply
> thanks


Yes. Beginner's Corner. Particularly the thread about choosing a bike. 

While not a cyclist, yet, once you start cycling you will be, even if just recreationally. No one is a cyclist before they get their first bike. 

The reason I would say to go local is mostly fit. A poorly fitting bike is not going to be fun to ride and you will not do it as much. If you need to save money, get lesser components for now.


----------



## AvantDale

height: 5'8"
weight: 145
bike: Cervelo S2/15lbs
rider speed: slow :mad2:


----------



## julie21

NJBiker72 said:


> Yes. Beginner's Corner. Particularly the thread about choosing a bike.
> 
> While not a cyclist, yet, once you start cycling you will be, even if just recreationally. No one is a cyclist before they get their first bike.
> 
> The reason I would say to go local is mostly fit. A poorly fitting bike is not going to be fun to ride and you will not do it as much. If you need to save money, get lesser components for now.


Finally, I'm going to buy my first cycle today. After reading your post I admit that I should go to store. My friend is going with me. Thanks for your support.


----------



## NJBiker72

julie21 said:


> Finally, I'm going to buy my first cycle today. After reading your post I admit that I should go to store. My friend is going with me. Thanks for your support.


Good luck. Do test rides and buy what feels good.

Oh and let us know what you decide.


----------



## froze

julie21 said:


> Thanks for your kind reply. I felt some hope after reading your reply. I've saved your link and if I couldn't loss my weight then I'll follow yours.


Also once you accomplished getting some base miles under your belt like the Century schedule I gave you, you can then work on speed, then your weight will really drop off. Here is a Chris Carmichael program that really does work for increasing speed, see: Cycling Workouts on Consecutive Days | Bicycling Magazine Once you start interval training you'll surprise yourself with the increase in your performance. The key to interval training is not to over do it, which is true with the Century training program I gave you earlier. Which reminds me, when or if you do the century training program follow the program exactly unless you add the two weeks I mentioned. If you push the program because you think you can do more miles quicker you can either hurt yourself or get burned out. The program is designed to take you there easily. The same is true with the intervals. On the interval program you start out with what they show and slowly increase the amount of time of fast spinning by 10 percent for about 4 weeks then increase the gear and reduce the time of spinning back to 1 minute. You can study that later, concentrate on base miles for now.


----------



## julie21

I've bought my first cycle. Froze you are so kind and helpful. So nice of you and NJBiker72.


----------



## CabDoctor

PedalFasterJonathan said:


> 5'10" - 155 lbs - 16 lb bike
> 
> My bike weighs less than 1/10th of my weight. Last year I was as low as 147. Everyone tells me how much more healthy I look now. I'm still slow too...


He's actually not slow at all, trust me......


----------



## gdfred88

Juanmoretime said:


> Okay, I can play this one.
> 
> Me: 6' 157 lbs
> Bike: 12.67 lbs.


With or without (spare) tires and wheels?  :lol:


----------



## straightsixZ

me: 5'5" 160 pounds

bike: 25 pounds


----------



## 1spd

Well, I don't have a road bike at the moment but here goes
Me: 172
Bike: 19.2 (Single Speed Steel mtb w/ rigid fork)
Old bike (Serotta HSG w/ Record) was 17.1


----------



## RGEZE

195#

Bike with full toolbag and cruddy Fulcrum Ts 18.4#. Not bad?

-Cervelo R3 2012.


----------



## wisco0890

Me - 150 lbs
Bike - 19.8 lbs


----------



## red elvis

me - 5'6", 140 lbs
bike - 15 lbs


----------



## chiefDave

My cervelo R3: 14 lbs 15 oz race trim.
My S-works venge: 15 lbs 3 oz no races on it yet.
Me: 6 feet 175 to 178 lbs. Good scale has my body fat 12-13 % range and the sports clinic where I test VO2 max follows right along with % numbers. Thanks!
Dave


----------



## cda 455

I'm bored:

Moi: 235lbs

Velo: 27lbs

11% difference?


----------



## lewdvig

My Pegoretti loaded up with bottles, cages, tubes and pump = 20.5

That's only two pounds more than my GIANT TCR was (when similarly loaded).

At 175 cm and 190 lbs I have about 30 lb to loose before I can start casting the blame at my bike for my lack of pace.


----------



## cda 455

lewdvig said:


> My Pegoretti loaded up with bottles, cages, tubes and pump = 20.5
> 
> That's only two pounds more than my GIANT TCR was (when similarly loaded).
> 
> At 175 cm and _*190 lbs*_ I have about 30 lb to loose before I can start casting the blame at my bike for my lack of pace.



That's where I want to be  !


I'm shooting for 200lbs by Dec. (From current 235lbs.).

Once there; I'll see if I can burn that last 10lbs.


I'm 185.5cm, BTW


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I just brought a electronic luggage scale and weighed my bike at 16.8 lbs. Unfortunately for me, I am averaging at 155 lbs at 5'6". Thus my bike is 1/10 my weight. I'm shooting for 140 lbs by fall. Wish me luck.


----------



## froze

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I just brought a electronic luggage scale and weighed my bike at 16.8 lbs. Unfortunately for me, I am averaging at 155 lbs at 5'6". Thus my bike is 1/10 my weight. I'm shooting for 140 lbs by fall. Wish me luck.


140? how tall are you?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Errh, it's in the original post if you read it carefully.


----------



## froze

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Errh, it's in the original post if you read it carefully.


Errgh, what makes you think after 200 posts that one can remember who did the original post, or scan through all the posts to find a supposedly covered topic? I don't have the time, I don't sit behind a computer all day looking at cycling forums like you must do. Get a job! Always a smart one in the crowd.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Wow. You quote my post and it's in the quote. it's not like it was 200 post ago. It was the post before yours. For real people?



Quote:
Originally Posted by RoadrunnerLXXI View Post
I just brought a electronic luggage scale and weighed my bike at 16.8 lbs. Unfortunately for me, I am averaging at 155 lbs at *5'6"*. Thus my bike is 1/10 my weight. I'm shooting for 140 lbs by fall. Wish me luck.


140? how tall are you?


----------



## froze

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Wow. You quote my post and it's in the quote. it's not like it was 200 post ago. It was the post before yours. For real people?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by RoadrunnerLXXI View Post
> I just brought a electronic luggage scale and weighed my bike at 16.8 lbs. Unfortunately for me, I am averaging at 155 lbs at *5'6"*. Thus my bike is 1/10 my weight. I'm shooting for 140 lbs by fall. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 140? how tall are you?



Roadrunner, Sorry Man for the attack, I read your post too fast and didn't catch the size, it's late and my eyes were a bit blurry and I rushed through it. I apologize.

Since you asked, I'm 6' tall legally but I grew a 1/2 inch last December due to the disk/fusion surgery, and I weigh 160 when it's not November through January where I could gain 5 pounds due to holiday eating and hating to ride on my trainer. So ask my weight again in January and it will probably be in the 165 range. And I'm 59 years old...thus the blurry vision and the bad attitude!!!

Again sorry for the lashing.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

No big deal but thought it was pretty odd you ask me my height since I already mentioned in the previous post. I understand it's late and your eyes are tired and you aren't as focus. 

Fusion surgery? Motorcycle accident?


----------



## froze

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> No big deal but thought it was pretty odd you ask me my height since I already mentioned in the previous post. I understand it's late and your eyes are tired and you aren't as focus.
> 
> Fusion surgery? Motorcycle accident?


Summer of 2011 I was involved in an accident due to a drunk driver came out of a tree lined road that T'd into the highway and ran the stop sign right onto a main highway in which I was on doing 55 to 57 mph in which I T-boned him and then dragged the both of us to a guard rail and took about 75 feet or so of it out. The accident injured my back on the very last disk causing it to slip. But that was the only injury I had which totaled both cars and took about 45 minutes to an hour for the jaws of life to cut my car apart to get me out. The other guy died instantly. So crazy as it sounds I'm thankful I have pain...because I could have been crippled or dead.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Damn, sorry to hear that. I know the other guy was drunk but do you still feel bad that he was killed? I feel for you with all the hospital, surgery and doctor's bill. I know since I don't have insurance and have to pay the doc out of my pocket.


----------



## smithers cycles

me: 5'4"
140 lbs
Bike: 49cm s-works sl4
14 lbs race trim


----------



## hunrugger

Me = 190 lbs
Bike = 20 lbs

I have Ti bits, my bike does not


----------



## S.O.B.

Yeah, guess I will play.
Bike: now 19.7 (finally sub 20 after new seat and post)
Me: now 177.
What is cool is the heavier I get, the lighter my bike is in comparison.


----------



## cda 455

froze said:


> Summer of 2011 I was involved in an accident due to a drunk driver came out of a tree lined road that T'd into the highway and ran the stop sign right onto a main highway in which I was on doing 55 to 57 mph in which I T-boned him and then dragged the both of us to a guard rail and took about 75 feet or so of it out. The accident injured my back on the very last disk causing it to slip. But that was the only injury I had which totaled both cars and took about 45 minutes to an hour for the jaws of life to cut my car apart to get me out. The other guy died instantly. _* So crazy as it sounds I'm thankful I have pain*_...because I could have been crippled or dead.


Hope you're healing well. 


As an old SEAL once said,"If you have pain, it means you're alive."


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

cda 455 said:


> Hope you're healing well.
> 
> 
> As an old SEAL once said,"If you have pain, it means you're alive."


My personal saying: 'No pain, no gain'.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

S.O.B. said:


> Yeah, guess I will play.
> Bike: now 19.7 (finally sub 20 after new seat and post)
> Me: now 177.
> What is cool is the heavier I get, the lighter my bike is in comparison.


True that!


----------



## arc angel adventures

me:155 lbs
Bike:16.6 lbs


----------



## RichieB313

Me: 202 lbs
Road bike: 28ish pounds (cheap 'n heavy baby, and it's aluminium)


----------



## Chrisct

Fun thread, I'll play...

Me: 167-170, down from 215 in February. 5-8 ish
Bike: 2011 spec secteur elite. Weighed it at the lbs yesterday with bag, pedals and cages at 21.10 lbs.

I'm getting new wheels that will shave a pound, but I'll still have a heavy bike...


----------



## Rekless1

I'm screwed I guess.

My lightest bike is right at 14lbs
My body weight as of my last physio visit is 182lbs @ 8% body fat. 

Guess I just have to get faster the old fashioned way....damn.


----------



## Doodlespeed

Weight 175
BMI 11.2%
Body Fat 25.5%
Bike 21.2 lbs Trek 1.1
Need to get my weight down to 160ish and bike would like to be under 20/19lbs


----------



## Unkown

140 @ 5'9"
16.25 Bike


----------



## MrSkinny

56kg (1.75m)
9.8kg


----------



## Coastrider

me: 147lbs

bike: 15lbs


----------



## triumph3banger

Me 172 lbs
Bike 18 lbs


----------



## perryrl

Me: 5'9", 220
Bike: 56cm, 21.5

At the moment it is far cheaper and easier for me to lose 10 pounds than my bike. That is what I'm currently working at. I look far better at around 185. Just to let all know, I wear a 48 coat and 38 pant currently. Looking to get back to a 34 pant and wouldn't care less if my coat size changed or not, but want to loose about 30-40 pounds.


----------



## bartlet013

6'1"
173lbs
14.2 lbs


----------



## brewnow

First post to this site and a great place to start:

Little ole me - 265lbs

The bike - 21lbs


----------



## hecbom

Me 5'6" 129 lbs Bike 15lbs 2oz


----------



## out4blood

I'm at 215 lbs, road bike is 18.4 lbs


----------



## rev bubba

*5'11", 205#*

My road bike weighs less than me. Not sure of the two mountain bikes............


----------



## Srode

6'1" 200lbs, 18.4% body fat and dropping. Bike weighs 18lbs with loaded saddle bag, cages, lights. I can knock a bunch more weight from my body than my bike - riding 140 miles / week average over the last 4 weeks and dropping 1 - 2 lbs / week.


----------



## Donn12

this is a good point...
I am 6'1" and 192 - the way I am built I need to lose 10lbs
my bike weighs 17 and I am getting one that will weigh in the 14s


----------



## shreded7

biobanker said:


> Dont you guys know that the lighter your bike is the cooler you are, no matter how fast you can pedal it or how heavy you may be?
> 
> ITS TRUE
> 
> It doesnt even matter if your "bike" is still functional. If you put it on a scale and it weighs 11 lbs because it has no cables left, or tubes in the tires and maybe it doesnt even have any bolts on it anymore because the bars and seat post are sticking to the frame with tiny, also very light, dabs of glue, but it LOOKS fast and the scale says that it is light, that is ALL THAT MATTERS.
> 
> Sheesh. I thought you guys were cyclists?


i dont even use bolts, i just put a little bit of glue on everything, saves 20 watts over a 20k TT.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

I'm 6'0 
190lbs athletic, former college athlete and haven't turned fatass(yet),

Bike weighs 18lbs


----------



## castofone

Me: 5'6", 143#
Bike (recently destroyed ) 15# incl pedals. That's 1:9.53
New bike will be ~14# . That will be 1:10.2


----------



## wizz1997

*Me Vs. Bike*

Me 132 lbs
bike 21.5 lbs


----------



## Iced

Me about 142 lbs, fully mtb about 30lbs.
Well, not the standard bike weight in this section I'm affraid. But every new piece will be at least lighter then the previous one. I'm not going for big goals, frame and shocks are to heavy to get there.


----------



## Stefan1509

87kg / 8.5kg /189cm


----------



## Samu66el

I don't think we need to qualify rider weight, but with the whole "do pedals count?"


----------



## spade2you

118.8lbs at the last weigh in. A little ahead of goal.


----------



## dcorn

Me: 5'11", around 190 lbs

Bike: 56cm Tarmac, without saddle bags and lights, around 16 lbs.


----------



## CHL

spade2you said:


> 118.8lbs at the last weigh in. A little ahead of goal.


Spade2you:

That's great Spade2you. Look man, I know at 118.8lbs you're too skinny and want to put on mass. Go eat a doughnut or two. Make a six pack of beer part of your "daily" diet and let us know if that helps putting on the weight. We feel for you. Being this light just isn't helping you on the bike. We sympathize with your plight. 

C.


----------



## spade2you

CHL said:


> Spade2you:
> 
> That's great Spade2you. Look man, I know at 118.8lbs you're too skinny and want to put on mass. Go eat a doughnut or two. Make a six pack of beer part of your "daily" diet and let us know if that helps putting on the weight. We feel for you. Being this light just isn't helping you on the bike. We sympathize with your plight.
> 
> C.


I drink plenty of beer, especially the ones I brew myself. 

Hoping to keep it under 120lbs at race day. Vacation time and form willing, targeting two uphill time trials next year.


----------



## nolight

Height: 5' 8.5"
Body weight: 130lbs
Bike weight: 17lbs

Bike:Body ratio = 0.13!


----------



## Full_Spectrum

Hmm.
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 190lbs
Bike: 17.5lbs

The problem is the nut between the seat and the bars.


----------



## YamaDan

6' - 170 + or - 5..

Bike is 58cm 16lbs on the nose with peddals and cages..and cadence and garmin..


----------



## blairellis

Me: 155
Bike: 22.5


----------



## Rocket7

You gotta love it!


----------



## durianrider

65kg at 6ft.
Bamboo bike is 10.5kg with power meter.

Strava KOM list keeps getting bigger and bigger.. 
Durianrider V. | Runner | Strava

Im so surprised people eat all that animal fat and then worry about an extra ounce on pedal spindle weight lol!


----------



## NJBiker72

durianrider said:


> 65kg at 6ft.
> Bamboo bike is 10.5kg with power meter.
> 
> Strava KOM list keeps getting bigger and bigger..
> Durianrider V. | Runner | Strava
> 
> Im so surprised people eat all that animal fat and then worry about an extra ounce on pedal spindle weight lol!


Animal fat tastes better than heavy wheels.


----------



## blairellis

NJBiker72 said:


> Animal fat tastes better than heavy wheels.


LOL! Quoted for truth!


----------



## MrSkinny

spade2you said:


> 118.8lbs at the last weigh in.


Weight without height isn't very meaningful (well, for a cyclist FTP would be more important than height for a given weight)... 54kg at 2m would be too low, 54kg at 1.5m would be high...


----------



## spade2you

MrSkinny said:


> Weight without height isn't very meaningful (well, for a cyclist FTP would be more important than height for a given weight)... 54kg at 2m would be too low, 54kg at 1.5m would be high...


5'6" and 4w/kg last time I checked my FTP.


----------



## cyclebycle

Me 150lbs

Bike 13.75 w/ clinchers, 12.5 w/ carbon tubulars.


----------



## kinguin7

6' 150-155lbs
19, 23, and 30 lbs for the road, commuter, and mt bikes, respectively.


----------



## princekp

I'm 6'-228 lbs
Bike weighs less than I still need to loose.
my spare tire weighs more than my bike tire :mad2:
...must pedal harder...


----------



## multirider

spade2you said:


> 118.8lbs at the last weigh in. A little ahead of goal.


119 pounds? How tall are you? What is your goal?

I'll chime in - 6'2" and 175 pounds. 18 pound Cannondale SuperSix in size 58cm with Enve 45s, DuraAce, FSA stem/bars and post. That includes 2 empty water bottle holders and the seat bag with 1 tube. Maybe losepound if I took that stuff off. Not sure how others get their bikes so light.

Race Cat 4 on the road, "Expert" class in mountain biking. 3.6w/kg FTP.


----------



## spade2you

multirider said:


> 119 pounds? How tall are you? What is your goal?


I'm about 5'6" on a good day. Goal is 119lbs in Feb when I start intervals. I tend to gain about a pound when I start intervals and would plan to stay at 120lbs on race day.


----------



## Chris_T

5'8" 174#
21.8# Soma Stanyan

Comfort is king over weight.


----------



## r.shoemaker78

Well made some nice changes to the steed and lost some weight.

Me: 172.4 lbs

Bike: 16.2 lbs

9.4%

9 Months ago...

Me: 198.8 lbs

Bike: 21.2 lbs

10.7%....

My goal is 165 lbs so I'm getting close.


----------



## f3rg

5'6"

138lbs

15.5lbs

I hope to be down to a steady 135lbs this next year, which shouldn't be too difficult, so long as I can get myself to lay off the sweets.


----------



## peeler

Me 5'8" 155lbs
bike 54cm 16.5 lbs (with a power tap rear hub)


----------



## NorCal FNG

5'11" 165#
bike 18.1#


----------



## MrMook

Me: 6'4", 210lbs (Shooting for a race weight of 200lbs)
Bike: 60cm, 19lbs

Bike is 9% of my total body weight. 

Aside from a set of race tires, this bike won't be shedding any significant weight until next year.

Le bike:


----------



## g3p

Me: 6' 1", 200 lbs
Bike: 15.9 lbs
Problems: 0


----------

